# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  αποχαλκωση

## commander_gr

μηπως μπωρει να μου καποιος που μπωρο να βρω υγρο για την αποχαλκοση.

----------


## Igo

Γεια σου commander .Για αποχαλκοση θα χρειαστείς νιτρική σόδα και τριχλωριουχο νάτριο και συνήθως τέτοια υγρά τα βρίσκεις σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών

----------


## commander_gr

Press & Peel.
αυτο το φυλο μηπως ξερεις που μπωρο να βρω εκτος απο το site που αναφερουν αν υπαρχουν καταστηματα

----------


## electron

> Press & Peel.
> αυτο το φυλο μηπως ξερεις που μπωρο να βρω εκτος απο το site που αναφερουν αν υπαρχουν καταστηματα



Στείλε ένα pm στον καλό μας φίλο leosedf να σου τα στείλει πακέτο.

----------


## erasor

Υπάρχει πολύ πιο απλή και οικονομική λύση.
Απο ένα φαρμακείο αγοράστε ένα μπουκάλι "περιντρόλ" με κόστος το πολύ 6 ευρω για ένα λιτρο , μετα απο το σουπερμάρκετ της γειτονιάς σας ένα μπουκάλι ακουαφόρτε.
 ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΑ!!!!! Σε πλαστικό μπολάκι βάζετε ακουαφορτε σε στάθμη 0,5 cm , στην συνέχεια προσθέτετε 5-6 σταγόνες περιντρολ , ανακατευετε και ριχνετε την πλακέτα. Λογικά με ανακίνηση η πλακέτα θα πρέπει να αποχαλκωθεί σε 5 λεπτά περίπου , αν δείτε οτι καθυστερεί προσθέστε μερικές σταγόνες περιντρόλ.
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## sgoum

Η αναλογια που δουλευω εγω ειναι

Διαλυμα:
	α. 100ml Υδροχλωρικου
	β. 100ml Νερου
	γ. 25ml  Περιντρολ

Μου πηρε καιρο μεχρι να τη βρω :Smile: 

Press & Peel ειχα αγορασει απο τη Smart kit
Αντι για Press & Peel κοιταξε και αυτο.
http://www.pulsar.gs/1_PCB/a_Pages/3...Technique.html

----------


## electron

Βέβαια αυτές οι αναλογίες θα πρέπει να παίζουν ανάλογα με την πλακέτα που θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε.

----------


## sgoum

Αυτα θα πρεπει να σε ενδιαφερουν.
http://www.extremecooling.org/ec/mod...&pid=73&page=1
http://pacificsun.ca/~robert/pcb/pcb.htm

----------


## _ab

Η ταχυτητα εμφανισης της πλακετας που αναφερεις με το περιντρολ ειναι αληθινη η υποτιποδης?Το λεω αυτο γιατι εγω 
Εμφανιζω πλακετες με τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο και κανει 45 ΛΕΠΤΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## gsmaster

> Η ταχυτητα εμφανισης της πλακετας που αναφερεις με το περιντρολ ειναι αληθινη η υποτιποδης?Το λεω αυτο γιατι εγω 
> Εμφανιζω πλακετες με τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο και κανει 45 ΛΕΠΤΑ!!!!!!!!



5 λεπτά ή και λιγότερο, εξαρτάται πόσο δυνατό έχεις κάνει το διάλυμα. Είναι γρήγορη μέθοδος καμια σχέση με τον τριχλωριούχο, αλλά βγάζει κάτι παράξενα αέρια ... Πάντως προτιμώ τα αέρια (στο μπαλκόνι πάντα) από την αναμονή του τριχλωριούχου.

----------


## erasor

Παιδιά μην το επιχειρήσετε με δυνατό διάλυμα γιατι θα δειτε την πλακέτα να βράζει και να αποχαλκώνεται εντελώς!!! 5 εως 10 λεπτα είναι λογικός χρόνος αποχάλκωσης. Η δική μου τακτική είναι : να ξεκινάω με αραιό διάλυμα και αν δώ οτι καθυστερεί η αποχάλκωση να προσθέτω μερικές σταγόνες περιντρολ για να επιταχυνθεί η αποχάλκωση.

----------


## _ab

Παιδια η φαρμακοποιος με ρωτησε ποσους βαθμους.Ποιο χρησιμοποιειτε εσεις αυτο που λεει 40?

----------


## ptisi110

Πες στη φαρμακοποιο να το κλεισει καλύτερα το μαγαζι  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Δεν νομιζω να εχει βαθμους..Ειναι γυρω στις 100 φορες πιο δυνατο απο το οξυζενε το περιτρολ..Αραιωμενο το περιτρολ φτιαχνει το οξυζενε..Μηπως καταλαβε ασετον??

----------


## Lykos1986

Με πού δυνατό διάλυμα η αποχάλκωση διαρκεί μερικά δευτερόλεπτα (μερικές φορές μου πέτυχε)! Και όλο το κύπελλο που έχεις το διάλυμα γεμίζει με πράσινους αφρούς. Όπως είπε και ο Gsm προτιμώ τα αέρια παρά την χρονοβόρα διαδικασία του 45.

Τώρα για την αναλογία…   ποτέ δεν την μετράω. Πάντα με το μάτι και μου πετυχαίνει πάντα. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω διαλύσει μόνο 1 πλακέτα και αυτό από δικό μου λάθος.

----------


## gsmaster

> .....  το διάλυμα γεμίζει με πράσινους αφρούς. ....




Ε, όχι και τόσο δυνατό, πρόσεχε λίγο συνάδελφεεεε.....

Εγώ βάζω κεζάπ (υδροχλωρικό, πως το λένε αυτο το καθαριστικό..) μέχρι να καλυφθεί η πλακέτα, μετά βγάζω την κανονική πλακέτα και βάζω μια άλλη άχρηστη πλακέτα για να δοκιμάσω το δυάλυμα. Ρίχνω σιγά-σιγά περιδρολ,  μέχρι να αρχίσει να αποχαλκώνεται. Μόλις είναι το δυάλυμα ΟΚ, βγάζω την δοκιμαστική και βάζω την κανονική πλακέτα. Για δοκιμαστική βάζω μικρά κομμάτια που περισσεύουν απο άλλες πλακέτες.  :Wink: 


Το διάλυμα είναι εξαιρετικά καυστικό και θέλει _προσοχή_!!!!


_Το hlektronika.gr δεν φέρει καμια ευθύνη για τυχόν βλάβες που θα προκληθούν σε εξοπλισμό η πρόσωπα, λόγω πειραματισμών για διαδιακσίες που περιγράφονται στις σελίδες του_

----------


## _ab

Φιλε gsmaster μπορεις να βαλεις καμια φωτο με τα υλικα?Το κεζαπ πρωτη φορα το ακουω...Σιγουρα δεν τρωει το φωτοευαισθητο υλικο αφου ειναι τοσο καυστικο?

----------


## Lykos1986

Οι αφροί βγαίνουν γιατί τώρα τελευταία πήρα το κεζάπ με 11% περιεκτικότητα. Είναι αυτό στο άσπρο μπουκαλάκι. Είναι πολύ δυνατό, αφού αν σκεφτείς το κανονικό που κυκλοφορεί έχει ποσοστό περιεκτικότητας 6-8%. Θα μου πεις γιατί τότε το χρησιμοποιείς!!! Ε, να μην πάει χαμένο!!!! 


Τώρα για το περιντρόλ. Εγώ όπως έχω υπολογίσει βάζω πάντα 1 και ½ από το καπάκι του μπουκαλιού του. Τελικά το διάλυμα πιάνει πάντα.

----------


## sgoum

Οι φωτογραφιες που θες.
Το περιντρολ ειναι 50% το Υδροχλωρικο 15%
Οι αναλογιες που εχω γραψει σε προηγουμενο μνμ ειναι ιδανικες πιστευω 4:4:1.
Τις ειχα διαβασει σε καποιο αλλο μνμ και οσες φορες τις δοκιμασα η πλακετα βγηκε μια χαρα.
Γινεται κ χωρις νερο αλλα η αντιδραση ειναι πολυ βιαιη και θελει προσοχη να μη χαλασεις τη πλακετα.
Μαζι με το περιντρολ απο το φαρμακειο αγορασα κ ενα ογκομετρητη,ειναι φτηνος.
Παντα φοραω χειρουργικα γαντια γιατι τα υγρα αν μεινουν στο χερι γινονται σαν μια ασπρη γλειωδη κολα που δεν βγαινει με τιποτα
και σου καινε το δερμα(αυτο δε το διαβασα καπου :Wink: )

----------


## _ab

Ευχαριστω για τις φωτο....θα το δοκιμασω το σαββατο και θα σας πω αποτελεσματα.......  :Very Happy:   το πολυ πολυ να καψω κανενα χερι   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Embarassed:

----------


## gsmaster

To κεζαπ (εχω ακούσει και άλλα ονόμα, εδώ έτσι το λένε), το λεγόμενο, είναι αυτό που έχουν οι νοικοκυρές για να καθαρίζουν τα δύσκολα και είναι συνήθως σε πορτοκάλι - κοκκινο μπουκάλι, όπως στις φωτογραφίες που επισύναψε ο sgoum και έχουν και μια ωραιότατη νεκροκεφαλή απ'έξω.

----------


## ok1gr

Ρε παιδιά εγώ γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρώ peridrol σα κανένα φαρμακείο στην πόλη μου? Έχει καμια 15αριά φαρμακεία αλλά τίποτα!

----------


## erasor

Γιατί δεν σου παραγγέλνουν;;;

----------


## erasor

Εξήγησέ τους γιατί ακριβώς χρήση θές να κάνεις , γιατί γνωρίζουν το πόσο επικίνδυνο μπορεί να γίνει και πολλες φορές αποφεύγουν να δώσουν. Εμένα μου έχει συμβεί οταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς στο λύκειο πριν απο καμιά 20 αρια χρόνια

----------


## _ab

Η εμφανιση γινεται σε γυαλινο η πλαστικο δοχειο?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lykos1986

Στα φαρμακεία κατά 90% δεν έχουν. Εγώ για παράδειγμα έψαξα όλη την Τούμπα και λίγο στην Εγνατίας αλλά δεν είχε κανένας. Αυτό που μου έλεγαν είναι πως δεν το χρησιμοποιούν πλέον. Για να βρεις σίγουρα πήγαινε σε μια φαρμακαποθήκη και εκεί έχουν σίγουρα. Και να μην τους πεις τι το θέλεις θα σου το δώσουν, άσχετα με το πόσο καυστικό είναι. Σε μια φαρμακαποθήκη μάλιστα το είχα βρει και σε πολλές συσκευασίες ως και σε μία των 8 λίτρων!!!!!!!! Φυσικά πάντα παίρνω των μισού ή και καμία φορά του ενός. 


Τώρα όσο αφορά το δοχείο της αποχάλκωσης για το τι θα πρέπει να είναι: Είτε γυαλί, είτε πλαστικό (προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ πλαστικό). Δεν κάνει καμία αντίδραση με τα παραπάνω υλικά. Τώρα αν χρησιμοποιήσεις χάλκινο δοχείο μάλλον θα το χάσεις!!! 
Από ότι θυμάμαι όμως το γυάλινο καθαρίζετε πολύ πιο εύκολα.

----------


## ok1gr

> Γιατί δεν σου παραγγέλνουν;;;



Μερικοί με είχαν πεί να παραγγείλουν αλλά σκέφτηκα μήπως πληρώσω τον κούκο αϊδόνι.
Μόνο σε ένα είχα βρεί ένα μπουκαλάκι αλλά είχε πολλύ λίγο, σταγόνες θα έλεγα.

----------


## del_gr

Εχω ξεκινήσει και γω τις προσπάθειες αυτές τις μέρες αλλά απέτυχα. Έβγαλα για δοκιμή ενα μικρό κομμάτι πλακέτας στον ήλιο για κανα τέταρτο και μετά το άφησα να μουλιάζει αρκετές ώρες στο αποχαλκωτικό αλλα ο χαλκός δεν λέει να φύγει.  :frown:  

Επίσης για το δοχείο που λέτε, δοκίμασα χθές την διαδικασία σε αυτά τα αλουμινένια μιας χρήσεως (για φαγητό που είναι.) το οποίο ζεστάθηκε, έβγαλε καπνούς και έλιωσε!  :Shocked:  


(στη χημεία πάντα 5 έπερνα.  :Laughing:  )

----------


## sgoum

Πριν το βαλεις στο αποχαλκωτικο πρεπει να το βαλεις σε διαλυμα καυστικης σοδας.
Εγω βαζω οσο η μυτη απο ενα κουταλι της σουπας καυστικη σοδα σε 500ml νερο.
Προσεξε μη το αφησεις πολυ γιατι θα αφαιρεσει και το κυκλωμα.
Υστερα το ξεπλενεις με νερο και το τοποθετεις στο διαλυμα του αποχαλκωτικου.
Προσωπικα τα διαλυματα τα εχω σε ταπερ.
Παλαιοτερα που εκανα εμφανισεις με τον ηλιο αφηνα τις πλακετες 5 λεπτα περιπου οχι παραπανω.
Τωρα εχω φτιαξει ενα εμφανιστηριο με UV λαμπες απο το πλαισιο (6e το ζευγαρι).

----------


## del_gr

> Πριν το βαλεις στο αποχαλκωτικο πρεπει να το βαλεις σε διαλυμα καυστικης σοδας.




Που μπορώ να την βρώ? Υπάρχει σε κάποιο σκεύασμα ή έτοιμη σε supermarket/φαρμακεία?

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον εχθες πηγα στο φαρμακειο και πηρα περιδρολ.Το ειχε σε μπουκαλι οπως της φωτο αλλα της ζητησα να μου το βαλει σε μπουκαλακι τον 200ml(συσκευασια οπως το οξυζωνε).Μου πηρε 1 ευρω!!!.Γιατι την βαζατε στον ηλιο την πλακετα? Αυτη η αναλογια που αναφερεις πιο κατω sgoum,κανει για πλακετα π.χ 5χ5 ,10χ10 η ειναι πολυ δυνατο διαλυμα?







> Η αναλογια που δουλευω εγω ειναι
> 
> Διαλυμα:
> 	α. 100ml Υδροχλωρικου
> 	β. 100ml Νερου
> 	γ. 25ml  Περιντρολ
> 
> Μου πηρε καιρο μεχρι να τη βρω
> 
> ...

----------


## sgoum

del_gr Καυστικη σοδα βρηκα σε καταστημα που πουλαει χρωματα σιδερικα,ισως βρεις και εκει που πουλανε λιπασματα.

_ab Στον ηλιο βγαζεις της φωτοευαισθητες πλακετες για να αποτυπωθει το κυκλωμα.Ο ηλιος δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.
      Δεν παρατηρησα το μεγεθος της πλακετας να επιρεαζει την ποιοτητα της αποχαλκωσης. 
     Αυτό που ειδα οτι παιζει σημαντικο ρολο ειναι η εμφανιση με καυστικη σοδα και θελει προσοχη μη σβηστουν οι γραμμες

----------


## erasor

Παιδιά στο χωριό μου την καυστική σόδα την λένε "ποτάσα" και την χρησιμοποιούσε η γιαγια μου για να φτιάξει τα λάδια που έμεναν απο τα φαγητά σαπούνι. Βασικά εγώ έχω πάρει ένα σακουλάκι του κιλού εδώ και δύο χρόνια απο το μπακάλικο της γειτονιάς μου και έχω ακόμα αρκετό. Η αναλογία που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ για την εμφανιση της πλακέτας είναι , μια κουταλιά του γλυκου γεμάτη ποτάσα σε ένα λίτρο νερό, αφου λιώσει εντελώς ρίχνω μέσα την πλακέτα και ανακατευω μεχρι να φανεί το τυπωμένο, στο τέλος το τρίβω λίγο βαμβάκι ποτισμένο μέσα στο διάλυμα.

----------


## erasor

Ότο αφορά την έκθεση στην UV είτε είναι του ηλίου είτε είναι της λάμπας απαραίτητα βαλτε την πλακέτα και το φιλμ ανάμεσα σε δύο κομμάτια τζαμιού για να μην υπάρχει διάχυση.

----------


## Killo_Watt

Έχω ακούσει γίνετε και με touboflo αλλά προτείνω την καυστική σόδα μου φαίνεται πιο ασφαλής…

Αλήθεια τα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών σε τη τιμές τα έχουν???

----------


## Lykos1986

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως το τουμποφλό είναι πολύ καλύτερο αφού δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι τόσο προσεκτικός με την δοσολογία ώστε τελικός να μην χαλάσεις την πλακέτα!!!

----------


## erasor

Πανάκριβη 2,5 ευρω το κιλό  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Απο το μπακάλικο.

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον παιδια θα ηθελα να σας υπερ ευχαριστησω....Πριν λιγο εμφανισα την πλακετα για τον jdm τον καινουργιο (αποχαλκωση)
μεσα σε 5 λεπτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ειναι απιθανο πρωτα εκανα 45 λεπτα τεραστιας υπομονης παιδια και παλι ευχαριστω με σωσατε!!!!
Α και κατι τελευταιο, χρησιμοποιησα την αναλογια του sgoum 100mlνερο 100mlΥδροχλωρικο 25mlπερυδρολ.Και το μονο που παρατηρησα
ηταν οτι το διαλυμα εγινε γαλαζιο.Δεν παρατηρησα να αφριζει οπως ελεγαν καποιοι..   :Shocked:

----------


## erasor

Αφρίζει οταν κάνεις υπερβολικά δυνατό τα διάλυμα

----------


## Lykos1986

Ακριβός!!! Εγώ ανάφερα ότι το διάλυμα αφρίζει. Αυτό γίνετε μόνο όταν το διάλυμα είναι αρκετά ισχυρό. Από την άλλη όμως αν έχεις να αποχαλκώσεις μια μεγάλη πλακέτα τότε ένα ισχυρό διάλυμα είναι προτιμότερο, αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση λόγο ότι η επιφάνεια του χαλκού είναι μεγαλύτερη το διάλυμα δεν είναι τόσο δραστικό ώστε να αρχίσει να αφρίζει. Για εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις και μόνο, ο αφρός είναι πράσινου χρώματος και ανεβάζει λίγο θερμοκρασία. Φυσικά πάντα, άσχετα με την δύναμη του διαλύματος, θα χρησιμοποιείς γάντια και δεν θα αναπνέεις τα αέρια που παράγονται. Αφού τελειώσεις με την αποχάλκωση με χρήση υδροχλωρικού κτλ το καλύτερο είναι προτού το χύσεις κάπου να το αραιώσεις με νερό. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει. Φυσικά πάντα μιλάμε για ακραία περίπτωση.

----------


## D@Rk_c0!L

Γεια σας και από μένα! Είμαι νέος στο club του www.hlektronika.gr αλλά ασχολούμε χρόνια με τα ηλεκτρονικά.
Αυτό που έχω να προτείνω είναι να βρείτε μια γυάλινη πόρτα από πλυντήριο   :Laughing:  
Πραγματικά αντέχει κ το πιο δυνατό διάλυμα. Κάναμε πειράματα με έναν φίλο με υπερβολικές ποσότητες peridrol   :Twisted Evil:  
Ε, παρ'όλο που γεμίσαμε την ταράτσα πράσινο αφρό το δοχείο άντεξε την θερμοκρασία.
Κάτι άλλο...το περιντρόλ είναι H2O2 (οξυζενέ) το οποίο αν το διαλύσεις στο νερό φτιάχνεις το οξυζενέ του εμπορείου. 
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ασπρίλες είναι από τα μικρόβια που σκοτώνει!!! 
Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέχετε δεν είναι το περιντρόλ αλλά το υδροχλωρικό οξύ!!! Καλό είναι να φοράτε (όπως κάνω εγώ) πλαστικά γάντια για σκληρές δουλειές αλλά μην νομίζετε ότι κ έτσι θα αποφύγετε τις ασπρίλες   :frown:  
Καλό θα ήταν όταν το ζητάτε από το φαρμακείο να τους λέτε για τι χρήση είναι γιατί το περιντρόλ χρησιμοποιείται και για εκρηκτικά  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Ότι χρειαστείτε στείλτε pm και θα απαντήσω asap! Καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κάνετε!

----------


## del_gr

> ...γιατί το περιντρόλ χρησιμοποιείται και για εκρηκτικά



Έχεις κανένα how-to?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tnt_tuner

hi guys! k εγώ νέος είμαι στο club του site! ακούστε πως εκτυπώνει πλακέτες ένας γνωστός: παίρνει "επιχαλκομενι" πλακέτα βακελίτη(έτσι δεν την λένε?) χωρίς επίστρωση k τέτοια, ξεπατικώνει επάνω το κύκλωμα, βάφει όπου έχει αγωγό το κύκλωμα με βερνίκι για νύχια και "αποχαλκωνει" την πλακέτα με νιτρικό οξύ που το παίρνει αναραίωτο από μαγαζί με είδη χημείου k το φτιάχνει "μονος του"!!!!
αα k κάτι άλλο guys (εγώ δεν έχω φτάξει ποτε πλακέτα αλλα θα δοκιμάσω σύντομα!)
για την εμφάνιση μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω black light? k αυτή λάμπα υπεριώδους είναι. έχει καμια διαφορα?
--sorry για τα gre-english βαριέμαι να το ξανά grpsw τώρα!!--

Edit by gsmaster: Yπάρχει και το "All greek to me"





> hi guys! k egw neos eimai sto club tu site! akuste pws ektipwnei plaketes enas gnostos: pernei epixalkomeni plaketa bakeliti(etsi den tin lene?) xwris epistrosi k tetia, ksepatikwnei epanw to kikloma, bafei opu exei agogo to kikloma me berniki gia nixia k apoxalkwnei tin plaketa me nitriko oksi pu to pernei anareoto apo magazi me eidi ximiu k to ftiaxnei monostu!!!!
> aa k kati alo guys (egw den exw ftaksei pote plaketa alla 8a dokimasw sintoma!)
> gia tin emfanisi mporw na xrisimopoiisw black light? k afti lampa yperiodus einai. exei kamia diafora?
> --sorry gia ta gre-english bariemai na to ksana grpsw twra!!--

----------


## tzitzikas

αεραντλια και θερμαντικο σωμα που μπορω να βρω?οποιος εχει φτιαξει κατι πετυχημενο ας γραψει λεπτομεριες

----------


## billy

Σε κατάστημα που πουλάει ενυδρεία. Αυτό που έφτιαξα εγώ με ακρυλικό μπορείς να
το δείς εδω :

http://www.electronics-lab.com/actio...Billy_Lab6.jpg

----------


## amiga

Για να κάνω την πλακέτα «ασημί» όπως του εμπορίου υπάρχει κανένας εύκολος τρόπος; (μην μου πείτε φυσικά να περάσω τις γραμμές με το κολλητήρι)

----------


## Killo_Watt

Αυτή τη απορία είχα και εγώ… χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει με ηλεκτρόλυση (σε κάποιο στάδιο κατασκευης πλακετων χρησιμοποιείτε η ηλεκτρόλυση αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι σε αυτό)

----------


## gsmaster

> Για να κάνω την πλακέτα «ασημί» όπως του εμπορίου υπάρχει κανένας εύκολος τρόπος; (μην μου πείτε φυσικά να περάσω τις γραμμές με το κολλητήρι)



Υπάρχουν (τι άλλο) κάτι χημικά που βουτάς την πλακέτα και επικασσιτερώνεται. Ψάξτε στο γοοογλη για "pcb tinning" εγώ βρήκα αυτό: http://web.media.mit.edu/~ladyada/re...houseetch.html (προς το τέλος)

----------


## tzitzikas

δοκιμασα με πενιδρολ,υδροχλωρικο οξυ και η πλακετα βγαινει τελεια μεσα σε 5 λεπτα.αναλογια υδροχλωριο 4 μερη, νερο 3 μερη, πενιδρολ 1 μερος.

----------


## gRooV

Ωραία  :Very Happy:  , αν μπορεί κάποιος ας ετοιμάσει έναν μικρό οδηγό αποχάλκωσης με τα παραπάνω συστατικά.

----------


## leosedf

Γιάννη το tinning δεν είναι μπάνιο κόλλησης είναι με χημικό τρόπο

----------


## PCB

ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΡΙΧΛΩΡΙΟΥΧΟ ΣΙΔΗΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΔΑ?

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από D@Rk_c0!L
> 
> ...γιατί το περιντρόλ χρησιμοποιείται και για εκρηκτικά    
> 
> 
> 
> Έχεις κανένα how-to?



Εδώ!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

http://www.totse.com/en/bad_ideas/ka...xid173606.html





> This is a high explosive and should be treated with repect!

----------


## _ab

> ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΡΙΧΛΩΡΙΟΥΧΟ ΣΙΔΗΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΔΑ?



Smart kit Αγ.Κωνσταντινου Αθηνα λιγο πιο κατω απο την ομονοια.....

----------


## GR_mitSOS

ήμαρτον παιδιά... πιο αργό κι από το θάνατο είναι η μλκία... διάλυμα πενιντρόλ με ΗCL.έχουν περάσει 5 ώρες κι έχει "φάει μόνο το γύρω γύρω... έβαλα όλο "πενιντρόλ" 250 μλ περίπου και τπτ... ή είναι μικρή περιεκτηκότητα ή να τ οβάλλω στις πληγές μου καλύτερα...

----------


## Lykos1986

Έχεις κάνει κάτι λάθος 10000000000000000%!!!!!! Σε καμία περίπτωση αυτήν η μέθοδος δεν είναι αργή αντίθετα μάλιστα είναι η πιο γρήγορη. Στην αρχή που και εγώ πειραματιζόμουνα έκανα σχετικά ισχυρό διάλυμα με συνέπεια να μην προλαβαίνω να βγάζω την πλακέτα από το ταπεράκι!!! Μιλάμε για τέτοια γρηγοράδα. Το πιο πιθανόν είναι να μην έχεις κάνει σωστά την έκθεση της πλακέτας στο φως, με συνέπεια να μην έχει απομακρυνθεί η προστατευτική επιφάνεια πάνω από τον χαλκό. Από την άλλη μεριά μπορεί να μην έχεις περιντρόλ αλλά απλό οξυζενέ!!! Μερικοί φαρμακοποιοί που λεν ότι σου δίνουν περιντρόλ τελικός δίνουν το παραπάνω διάλυμα. Τέλος αποκλείω την περίπτωση να έχεις αραιό διάλυμα γιατί ακόμα και τελείως αραιό να είναι αυτό θα κάνει την δουλειά του το πολύ σε κανένα 10λεπτο.

----------


## sgoum

100 ml Νερο
100 ml HCL
25 ml Peridrol

Η αναλογια ειναι 4/4/1 η 
1/1/0,25 αν προτιμας

αν ειναι μεγαλη η πλακετα αυξησε τις ποσοτητες

----------


## Knight Rider

Παιχτες να πω κι εγω τη γνωμη μου απο την εμπειρια μου? Μη βαζετε καθολου νερο για να γινει πιο turbo το διαλυμα με πολυ γρηγορες εως και καταστροφικες συνεπειες, οποτε δε συνιστασται. Ο sgoum ειναι σωστος, αλλα αν παιρνεις το HCL απο το σουπερμαρκετ, αυτο στα πορτοκαλι πλαστικα μπουκαλια που ειναι για τις νοικοκυρες, να ξερετε οτι δεν ειναι καθαρο HCL, αλλα αραιωμενο 20-25% με νερο. Οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να προσθεσετε H2Ο, γιατι το διαλυμα ειναι ηδη ετοιμο.

----------


## sgoum

Η αναλογια που εδωσα ειναι με αραιωμενο HCL απο το super market, 15% περιπου και το περιντρολ ειναι 50%.
Δεν ειναι ταχυτατη αλλα ειναι πολυ γρηγορη και απροβληματιστη.

----------


## gsmaster

Γενικά εγώ ρίχνω πολύ λίγο περιντρόλ. Ρίχνω υδροχλωρικό μέχρι να καλυφθεί η πλακέτα και μετά ελάχιστη ποσότητα περιντρόλ.

----------


## nitako

> Γενικά εγώ ρίχνω πολύ λίγο περιντρόλ. Ρίχνω υδροχλωρικό μέχρι να καλυφθεί η πλακέτα και μετά ελάχιστη ποσότητα περιντρόλ.




Δεν βαζεις καθόλου νερό?

----------


## gsmaster

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gsmaster
> 
> Γενικά εγώ ρίχνω πολύ λίγο περιντρόλ. Ρίχνω υδροχλωρικό μέχρι να καλυφθεί η πλακέτα και μετά ελάχιστη ποσότητα περιντρόλ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν βαζεις καθόλου νερό?



Όχι

----------


## GR_mitSOS

:Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   εεε... πάνω στη βιασύνη μου δν εμφάνισα το κύκλωμα... δλδ δν το βούτηξα σε διάλυμα νιτρική σόδας...  :Confused:

----------


## sgoum

GR_mitSOS χωρις παρεξηγηση 
αλλο γρηγορα αλλο θαυμα :Wink:

----------


## Danza

Διάβασα σε ενα post οτι βαζούν και ''ακουαφόρτε'' αντι για καυστική σόδα   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  αυτό έχει αποτέλεσμα ή θα μας δείχνουν σε κανα εκτακτο δελτίο?

----------


## Lykos1986

> εεε... πάνω στη βιασύνη μου δν εμφάνισα το κύκλωμα... δλδ δν το βούτηξα σε διάλυμα νιτρική σόδας...





Μην βάζεις καθόλου νιτρική σόδας αλλά απλό Τουμπο Φλό από το super market της γειτονιάς σου. Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν από την πρώτη στιγμή και είμαι πλήρως ικανοποιημένος. Εξάλλου και αυτό το βήμα είναι πάρα πολύ γρήγορο αν σε ένα λίτρο νερό βάλεις τρία κουταλάκια σούπας από το Τουμπο Φλό.

----------


## Danza

Ακόμα καλύτερα... βασικα το νερο ποσο ζεστο πρεπει να ειναι? χλιαρο? κρύο?

----------


## sgoum

Εγω εμφανιση κανω με καυστικη σοδα
Αναλογια: Μιση κουταλια της σουπας με καυστικη σοδα σε 800ml νερο
Απο αυτα 400ml σε θερμοκρασια βρυσης και 400ml σχεδον σε θερμοκρασια βρασμου
(Βασικα χρησιμοποιω ενα μεγαλο μπρικι χωραει 400ml το ογκομετρησα)
Θελει και λιγο ανακατεμα το διαλυμα γιατι μπορει να μεινουν κοματακια καυστικης σοδας αδιαλυτα και να καθισουν πανω στη πλακετα και να τη χαλασουν.

Μου πηρε παρα παρα πολυ καιρο να βρω την σωστη αναλογια και πολλες πλακετες κατεστραμενες  :Sad: 

Με αυτην την αναλογια δεν εχω χαλασει καμια. Η εμφανιση γινετε σε μερικα sec.

----------


## Lykos1986

Κρύο είναι μια χαρά αφού υπάρχει και Τουμπο Φλό για κρύο νερό (είναι ένα μπλε σακουλάκι). 

Το καλό με χρήση του Τουμπο Φλό είναι πως δεν σε νοιάζει καθόλου αλλά κυριολεκτικά καθόλου η δοσολογία. Η μόνη διαφορά που θα δεις είναι πως αν βάλεις πάρα πολύ θα εμφανιστεί αμέσως ενώ αν βάλεις λίγο θα χρειαστείς λίγο χρόνο. Σου το λέω από πειράματα που έχω κάνει. Ακόμα και δύο σακουλάκια να βάλεις μέσα η πλακέτα σου θα εμφανιστεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Απλά όταν πας να πάρεις μην πάρεις και πάρα πολλά γιατί θα σε κοιτάει περίεργα η πωλήτρια. Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό είχα πάθει μια φορά, που ξαφνικά είδα σε καλή προσφορά το παραπάνω προϊόν.     :Shocked:

----------


## Danza

Απο tuboflo εχω αρκετά αλλά δεν ήξερα οτι κανουν για αυτη τη δουλεια   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nitako

> Απο tuboflo εχω αρκετά αλλά δεν ήξερα οτι κανουν για αυτη τη δουλεια



Να πω την αλήθεια ουτε και γω εισαι σίγουρος Lykos1986 ?

----------


## Knight Rider

Κανω αυτο ακριβως που κανει και ο gsmaster. Δεν χρειαζεται αλλο νερο. Το HCL ειναι ηδη αραιωμενο και αρκει. Η αντιδραση ειναι γρηγορη με τελειο αποτελεσμα και δεν χρειαζεται να μετραμε κι αλλο νερο. Ετσι κι αλλιως το νερο ειναι ακριβο, δεν συμφερει, ετσι δεν ειναι?  :Mr. Green:  sgoum δοκιμασε την επομενη φορα, θα γλιτωσεις χρονο, και οπως ξερεις ο χρονος ειναι χρημα.
Υ.Γ.
Εβλεπα τη σελιδα 4 και απαντησα, ομως καλα ειναι και εδω.
DANZA το νερο πρεπει να ειναι χλιαρο. Το βαζεις σε ενα τηγανι και το ζεσταινεις στους 180 Κελβιν περιπου για 3'. Φυσικα πρεπει να κανεις τον μετασχηματισμο της θερμοκρασιας σε Κελσιου εκτος αν εχεις σομπα με Κελβιν. Προσοχη πρεπει να ζεσταθει σε τηγανι πανω σε ξυλοσομπα με καυσιμη υλη το καρβουνο για να πετυχει. \ :Very Happy: / 
Τωρα περα απο την πλακα, για να γινει η εμφανιση πολυ καλυτερη το νερο πρεπει να ειναι λιγο χλιαρο. Λεπτομερειες θα μου πειτε... και θα εχετε και δικιο.

----------


## venatici

Το TUBOFLO ειναι αραιωμενη καυστικη σοδα και κανει την δουλεια. Αλλα δεν συμφερει οικονομικα.

----------


## gsmaster

> Το TUBOFLO ειναι αραιωμενη καυστικη σοδα και κανει την δουλεια. Αλλα δεν συμφερει οικονομικα.



Εδώ αγοράζεις φωτοευαίσθητη που έχει κάμποσο και αν δεν πετύχει η εμφάνιση την πετάς, στο κόστος του τουμποφλό κολλάς εσύ? Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής βάλε μικρό δοχείο, και ρίξε λιγότερη ποσότητα. Το σακουλάκι με το τουμποφλό μπορείς να το ξανασφραγίσεις με μονωτική.

----------


## nitako

Αλήθεια πως καταλαβαίνει κανείς οτι είναι έτοιμη η πλακέτα όταν γίνεται η διαδικασία με τη σόδα (η τουμποφλό)?
Εμφανίζεται το κύκλωμα με μαύρες γραμμές?
(φοβάμαι μην την βγάλω πριν την ωρα της)  :Confused:

----------


## Danza

Εγω μια φωτοευαίσθητη την ειχα βρει κοντα 3ε στο μαρούσι, διαστάσεων στο περίπου 20χ15cm (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τις διαστάσεις  :Confused:  )

----------


## GR_mitSOS

παιδιά, με 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού νιτρική σόδα και πιο λίγο μπορεί έκανα ικανοποιητική εμφάνιση, και έχω και τσάμπα σόδα ΄)

----------


## gsmaster

> Αλήθεια πως καταλαβαίνει κανείς οτι είναι έτοιμη η πλακέτα όταν γίνεται η διαδικασία με τη σόδα (η τουμποφλό)?
> Εμφανίζεται το κύκλωμα με μαύρες γραμμές?
> (φοβάμαι μην την βγάλω πριν την ωρα της)



Όχι. Αυτό που θα δεί φώς, θα γίνει πιο σκούρο και θα φύγει μετά απο λίγο. Το υπόλοιπο (οι αγωγοί) θα μείνει (σχεδόν) όπως ήταν.

----------


## nitako

Λοιπoν σήμερα έκανα πειράματα σχετικά με την εμφάνιση φωτοευαίσθητης πλακέτας, το αποτέλεσμα μετά από πέντε πλακέτες (σε μικρά κομμάτια ευτυχώς)ηταν απελπιστικό..  :Crying or Very sad:  

Δεν κατάφερα ούτε μια να πετύχω και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έκανα λάθος
Έφτιαξα ένα θάλαμο από ξύλο με λάμπα υπεριώδης ακτινοβ.  και έβαλα την πλακέτα με τρεις σειρές από διαφάνειες με το κύκλωμα για να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα περάσει φως από μέσα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ως εξής:

1 πλακέτα την άφησα για 4 λεπτά στη λάμπα, όταν έκανα τη διαδικασία με τη σόδα είδα το κύκλωμα αλλά μετά έγινε όλη γυαλιστερή (χάθηκε το κύκλωμα)

2 πλακέτα την άφησα πάλι για 4 λεπτά αλλά όταν την έβαλα στη σόδα την έτριψα με το χέρι μου (κάπου το είχα διαβάσει αυτό)για να δω το κύκλωμα αλλά τελικά δεν βγήκε τίποτα

3 πλακέτα τη άφησα μόνο για 2 λεπτά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πάλι να μην βγει τίποτα

4 πλακέτα  την άφησα για 1 μόνο λεπτό και έγιναν πάλι τα ίδια

και η 5 πλακέτα την άφησα για 6 λεπτά και έγινε το ίδιο και χειρότερα…

Να αναφέρω ότι όταν τις αποχαλκωσα όλες μαζί μετά σε καμία δεν βγήκε ο χαλκός και ας επέμενα για αρκετή ώρα

Τι έκανα λάθος ?  :Embarassed:  
Το μόνο που φαντάζομαι είναι μήπως φταίει η σόδα (αν και την αραιωσα σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες)

Please help!  :Shocked:  
(sorry για το μεγάλο post)

----------


## gsmaster

Φίλε μου Κώστα, με την πρώτη δεν νομίζω να πέτυχε κανένας αποχάλκωση.
- Τις δοκιμές κάντες σε μικρές πλακέτες, δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι κάποιο κ'υκλωμα πάνω. πειράματα κάνεις.
- Στην πρώτη περίπτωση είχες κάνει πολύ δυνατό το διάλυμα της εμφάνισης, και σου έκαψε το κύκλωμα. Με το χέρι (*με γάντια πάντα*) μπορείς να την τρίψεις ελαφρά πάντα.
- Το διάλυμα της αποχάλκωσης προφανώς το έκανες πολύ αδύναμο. Για να δείς αν είανι καλό το διάλυμα βάλε ένα κομματάκι πλακέτα που έχεις απομακρύνει το φωτοευαίσθητο υλικό τρίβοντάς το με σύρμα κουζίνας.

----------


## nitako

Χμμ σχετικά με τη σόδα ίσως να χεις δίκιο τώρα όσον αφορά την αποχαλκωση
την πέτυχα μιας και αποχάλκωσα και μια απλή πλακέτα μαζί..

Thanks πάντως θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω!

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον να δωσω και γω ενα μικρο οδηγο κατασκευης πλακετων μιας και πλεον οι πλακετες μου βγαινουν τελειες
και δεν εχω χαλασει ουτε μια. οταν λεμε τελειες χωρις στιγματα χαλκου και χωρις κανενα φαγωμα στους αγωγους

1) για το "καψιμο" χρησιμοποιω λαμπα ατμων υδραγυρου 125WATT με κωδικο HPL-Ν της Philips την οποια 
την εχω τοποθετησει οριζοντια σε κουτι (απο χαρτoνι-δεν εχει σημασια αυτο-)
σε υψος 12,5 εκατοστα απο το πατο του κουτιου οπου βαζω πλακετα για εμφανιση. (τα 12,5 εκατοστα ειναι απο το κεντρικο αξονα της λαμπας
χρονος εκθεσης σε υπερειωδη=4 λεπτα μετρημενα.αν ειναι πολυ μεγαλη η πλακετα την αφηνω μισο λεπτο ακομα.(φυσικα η διαφανεια εφαπτεται
πανω στην πλακετα με την χρηση τζαμιου καταλληλων διαστασεων/πλακετα παχους 1,5mm περιπου.)
σημειωση: η διαφανεια εχει εκτυπωθει σε φωτοτυπιο με καλο εκτυπωτη μελανιου (οχι laser) και ειναι
παντα τελεια.1 ευρω την χρεωνει αλλα αξιζει.παλια εβγαζα μεσω φωτοτυπικου, πληρωνα τα μισα αλλα
δεν ελεγε πολλα.

2) εμφανιση: 1 φακελακι καυστικη σοδα απο μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικων καταλληλη γι αυτη τη δουλεια
σε 1,5 λιτρα νερου (το φακελακι γραφει σε 1 λιτρο αλλα ετσι το διαλυμα ειναι ισχυρο και ισως δεν βγουν καλες οι πρωτες πλακετες)
χρονος εμφανισης=δυομισι λεπτα μετρημενα. βεβαια μετα απο εμφανιση 3-4 πλακετων να αυξανετε
τον χρονο αυτον κατα 15''/πλακετα γιατι το διαλυμα δεν ειναι πλεον τοσο ισχυρο

3) αποχαλκωση: διαρκει περιπου 5-7 λεπτα. διαλυμα νερο-περιδρολ-υδροχλωρικο οξυ(πορτοκαλι μπουκαλι απο σουπερ μαρκετ Προσοχη!!!! να ειναι διαλυμα
14% γιατι κυκλοφορει και 4-5% )
στο ταπερ αποχαλκωσης βαζω (μετρημενα με πλαστικο ποτηρι νερου) 1 δακτυλο περιδρολ (και λιγοτερο κανει)-1 δακτυλο νερο-2 δακτυλα διαλυμα υδροχλωρικου οξεος
σημειωση: για πιο μεγαλες πλακετες βαζετε μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες.π.χ τα διπλασια.
αυτες οι αναλογιες αν δεν τηρηθουν και απολυτα δεν πειραζει.αν τυχον δειτε οτι αργει η αποχαλκωση προσθεστε λιγο περιδρολ και υδροχλωρικο οξυ και
ανακατεψτε καλα.

σημειωση: πλακετες χρησιμοποιω φωτοευαισθητες μιας γερμανικης ετερειας με μπλε αυτοκολλητο.
ειναι λιγο ακριβες κανα 4 ευρω η μικρη 10x20 cm περιπου αλλα κανουν δουλεια.

*απο την πειρα μου μεχρι τωρα αν δεν αποχαλκωνεται η πλακετα σας 2 ειναι πιθανα:
1) εχετε βαλει την πλακετα λιγη ωρα στην υπερειωδη.
2) εχετε βαλει λιγη ωρα την πλακετα για εμφανιση στην καυστικη σοδα ή το διαλυμα καυστικης σοδας εχει αδυνατισει πολυ.
σε αυτη την περιπτωση ισως την σωσετε.βγαλτε την απο την αποχαλκωση πλυντε την καλα και ξαναβαλτε την στη καυστικη σοδα
για μερικα λεπτα μεχρι να μαυρισουν ακομα πιο πολυ οι γραμμες.μετα ξανα για αποχαλκωση.

----------


## d.r soutras

> Έφτιαξα ένα θάλαμο από ξύλο με λάμπα υπεριώδης ακτινοβ.



Πληροφορία προς όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους:
Η λάμπα υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας αντικαθίσταται άνετα με λάμπα φθορισμού (για πιο φτηνά) τα αποτελέσματα είναι τα ίδια μόνο που αφήνεις την πλακέτα κάτω απο την λάμπα 15 λεπτά αντί για 3 που χρειάζεται η λάμπα υπεριω.

----------


## tzitzikas

2 ερωτησεις d.r soutras:

1) ποσα βατ λαμπα φθορισμου (και διαστασεις τις)

2)σου εδωσε τελειο αποτελεσμα?

----------


## d.r soutras

> 2 ερωτησεις d.r soutras:
> 
> 1) ποσα βατ λαμπα φθορισμου (και διαστασεις τις)
> 
> 2)σου εδωσε τελειο αποτελεσμα?



Watt δεν ξέρω να σου πώ σίγουρα πιστεύω 36W (είμαι αθήνα) αλλά το μέγεθος δεν παίζει ρόλο σίγουρα ούτε τα watt παίζουν ρόλο, αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι η απόσταση λάμπας κ πλακέτας, γύρω στους 25 πόντους απόσταση κάνει 15' στους 20 πόντους κάνει 12' να εμφανιστεί η πλακέτα, ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα!
Α! Τα αποτελέσματα τέλεια!

----------


## Knight Rider

d.r soutras πολυ τις κρατας τις πλακετες στο φως. Με φθορισμο 36W σε 3 λεπτα η πλακετα εμφανιζεται. γιατι 15' δεν καταλαβαινω. Φυσικα παιζει ρολο η ισχυς της λαμπας, βλεπε lux κτλ.

----------


## nitako

> σημειωση: η διαφανεια εχει εκτυπωθει σε φωτοτυπιο με καλο εκτυπωτη μελανιου (οχι laser) και ειναι
> παντα τελεια.1 ευρω την χρεωνει αλλα αξιζει.παλια εβγαζα μεσω φωτοτυπικου, πληρωνα τα μισα αλλα
> δεν ελεγε πολλα.



Τι διαφάνεια χρησιμοποιείς? Τι μάρκα?Και με πιο τροπο πας το σχέδιο σε ενα φωτοτυπιο?Το βάζει σε pc?

Αυτες τις λίγες ερωτησεις..  :Smile:

----------


## d.r soutras

> d.r soutras πολυ τις κρατας τις πλακετες στο φως. Με φθορισμο 36W σε 3 λεπτα η πλακετα εμφανιζεται. γιατι 15' δεν καταλαβαινω. Φυσικα παιζει ρολο η ισχυς της λαμπας, βλεπε lux κτλ.



Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό πρώτον επειδή έχω  πειραματιστεί με τον χρόνο κ την απόσταση με την λάμπα φθορισμού κ δεύτερον δεν γίνεται χωρίς λάμπα υπεριώδους ή άλλη να εμφανίσεις τόσο γρήγορα πλακέτα! 
knight rider εχεις εμφανίσει πλακέτα με φθορισμού σε 3 λεπτά;;;;;; Ή μιλάς θεωρητικά;
*Φιλικά πάντα!*

----------


## Knight Rider

d.r soutras δεν μιλαω θεωρητικα. Ετσι εμφανιζω εγω. Σε 3'. Μπαμ μπαμ! Εχω 2 λαμπες φθορισμου 18W παραλληλα(ως προς την οψη, οχι το ηλ. σχεδιο), με ενα μπαλαστακι 40W και η αποσταση ειναι 5 δαχτυλα(10εκ. περιπου). Ολα αυτα μεσα σε ενα κουτι ξυλινο που εχω φτιαξει. Τωρα τελευταια εμφανιζω σε 2.5' γιατι ειδα οτι εχει τα ιδια αποτελεσματα, και μιλαω για πλακετες Α4. Πιο κατω δεν το παω για να μη χαλασω πλακετα. Στην εμφανιση φαινεται το αποτελεσμα και ειναι πολυ καλο και ευδιακριτο το κυκλωμα. Σε δικαιολογω ομως γιατι οπως λες κι εσυ "η αγνοια φερνει αλογιστο θαρρος". Κι εσυ εχεις αλογιστο θαρρος για να αποκλειεις οτι δεν γινεται σε αυτο το χρονο να εμφανισεις κατα δευτερον και κατα πρωτον λες οτι εχεις πειραματιστει με το χρονο και τις αποστασεις. Φιλε μου καλε καλε μου φιλε μαλλον δεν πειραματιστηκες αρκετα? ή τι αλλο να πω... Αν καταφερω να βρω μια ψηφιακη θα στειλω φωτο να δεις την κατασκευη που σου περιεγραψα παραπανω, η οποια εχει μπει στην ιστορια γιατι εχω φτιαξει ολοκαινουργιο εμφανιστηριο μεσα σε βαλιτσα παχους 10εκ. στην οποια χρησιμοποιω και ΠΑΛΙ φθορισμο αλλα με ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ αυτη τη φορα, το οποιο εφτιαξα για ελαχιστοποιηση του βαρους και μεγαλυτερη ευκινησια. επισης προσθεσα χρονομετρητη ο οποιος μετρα τα λεπτα που θα βαλεις να εμφανισεις και κλεινει μονος τις λαμπες ακολουθοντας ηχητικη προειδοποιηση, μην τυχον ξεχαστεις απο κανενα τραγουδι που θα ακους εκεινη τη στιγμη και καταστρεψεις τα ευρο σου. Αυτα τα ολιγα.

----------


## d.r soutras

Διδάσκω αεί Διαδασκόμενος φίλε knight rider
Δεν θα σε διαψεύσω εξάλου απο τα λεγόμενα σου μου φαίνεσαι αρκετά πειστικός! Τεσπα τώρα εμφανίζω σε μονάδα εμφάνισης πλακετών κ τον παλιό τρόπο τον έχω εγκαταλείψει προπολού!
Καλές εμφανίσεις συνάδελφοι!    :Cool:

----------


## tzitzikas

nitako η διαφανεια δε ξερω τι μαρκα ειναι.απο τη μια πλευρα ειναι πιο λεια και εκτυπωνεται απο την αλλη επιφανεια.η μεταφορα γινεται σε δισκετα σε αρχειο acrobat reader μεταφερμενο απο το σχεδιαστικο προγραμμα "eagle" μεσα απο ενα προγραμμα το software995 που μετατρεπει το τυπωμενο σε αρχειο .pdf.

δοκιμασα και του-μπο-φλο για εμφανιση αλλα δεν εκανε καλη δουλεια αφηνε στιγματα χαλκου στην πλακετα.

----------


## PCMan

Σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη και η τελευταία μέρα που έφτιαξα πλακέτα με μαρκαδόρο... Χάλια....

Ετοιμάζομαι να φτιάξω θάλαμο για τις πλακέτες αλλα θα βάλω λάμπες φθοριμού μέσα.
2 Ερωτησούλες έχω:

1)Τι διαφάνεια θα χρησιμοποιήσω και τι εκτυπωτή? Laser η inject?
2)Πως θα ευθυγραμίσω την διαφάνεια πάνω στην πλακέτα? Δηλαδή, λογικά πρέπει να είμαι σε σκοτεινό περιβάλον για να μην φωτιστεί καθόλου η πλακέτα, σωστά? Πόσο σκοτεινό όμως? ή δεν έχει σημασία?

----------


## gsmaster

Εφόσον θα φτιάξεις θάλαμο με λάμπες και φωτοευαίσθητες, θα είναι ανάγκη να είναι laser ο εκτυπωτής και ο inkjet κάνει δουλειά, απλά πρέπει να εκτυπώνει αρκετά μάύρες τις διαφάνειες. Πάρε διαφάνειες για inkjet γιατί στις άλλες το μελάνι δεν "κάθεται"

Τι ευθυγράμμιση να κάνεις την πλακέτα, διπλής όψης θα κάνεις κατευθείαν? Στο δωμάτιο που δουλεύεις μην ανάψεις και κανα προβολέα, ένα μικρό φώς ίσα να βλέπεις είναι αρκετό. 

Αν θες να κάνεις διπλής όψης, βάλε τις δύο διαφάνειες την μια πάνω στην άλλη και πιάστες στα πλάγια με συρραπτικό και μετά πέρνα ανάμεσα την πλακέτα.

----------


## PCMan

Λοιπόν, δοκίμασα να εμφανίσω το κύκλωμα αλλά με ριζόχαρτο. Το εκτύπωσα με inject 2 φορές, η μία πάνω στην άλλη, και έγινε αρκετά μάυρο.
Το φώτισα με 2 λάμπες φθορίου των 18W (δηλαδή 36W) για 15 λεπτά ακριβώς. Μόλις το έβγαλα, φαινόταν το κύκλωμα πάνω στην πλακέτα. Το έβαλα μέσα στο υδροχλωρικό-περιντρόλ και δεν έγινε τίποτα.. Ακόμα έτσι είναι εδώ και μια ώρ περίπου.
Το οξύ είναι εντάξει. Την απλή πλακέτα την αποχαλκώνει κανονικά σε 7 λεπτά περίπου.

Νομίζω ότι φταίει το ριζόχαρτο, σωστά?

----------


## frogman

Είναι λογικό να μην έγινε τίποτα, γιατί μετά την έκθεση πρέπει πρώτα να βάλεις την πλακέτα σε διάλυμα τουμποφλό η διάλυμα καυστικής σόδας για να φύγουν τα σημεία που έχουν φωτιστεί. Αφού εμφανιστούν οι γραμμές μετά την βάζεις για αποχάλκωση.

----------


## babisko

> Είναι λογικό να μην έγινε τίποτα, γιατί μετά την έκθεση πρέπει πρώτα να βάλεις την πλακέτα σε διάλυμα τουμποφλό η διάλυμα καυστικής σόδας για να φύγουν τα σημεία που έχουν φωτιστεί. Αφού εμφανιστούν οι γραμμές μετά την βάζεις για αποχάλκωση.



  :OK:

----------


## PCMan

Αυτό πρώτη φορά το ακούω..
Που βρίσκω τουμποφλό και πόσο έχει?

Την πλακέτα την έχω ακόμα μεσα στα χημικά, αν την βγάλω και την βάλω σε τουμποφλό και μετά ξανά αποχάλκωση, θα δουλέψει ή πρέπει να την φτιάξω απ'την αρχή?

Δηλαδή δεν φταίει το ριζόχαρτο ε?

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αυτό πρώτη φορά το ακούω..
> Που βρίσκω τουμποφλό και πόσο έχει?
> 
> Την πλακέτα την έχω ακόμα μεσα στα χημικά, αν την βγάλω και την βάλω σε τουμποφλό και μετά ξανά αποχάλκωση, θα δουλέψει ή πρέπει να την φτιάξω απ'την αρχή?
> 
> Δηλαδή δεν φταίει το ριζόχαρτο ε?



Τουμποφλό θα βρείς σε κάθε σοθπερμαρκετ. Δεν έχει πάνω από ευρώ απ' ότι θυμάμαι.

----------


## Lykos1986

Κάνει περίπου 60 με 70 λεπτά, ανάλογα με το SuperMarket και μπορεί να σου βγάλει ως και 3 πλακέτες 10x10cm περίπου.

Με αυτό δουλεύω εδώ και 2 χρόνια τώρα και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## frogman

> Την πλακέτα την έχω ακόμα μεσα στα χημικά, αν την βγάλω και την βάλω σε τουμποφλό και μετά ξανά αποχάλκωση, θα δουλέψει ή πρέπει να την φτιάξω απ'την αρχή? 
> 
> Δηλαδή δεν φταίει το ριζόχαρτο ε?



Δεν θα γίνει τίποτα γιατί τώρα έχει οξειδωθεί η πλακέτα, κάντην ξανά από την αρχή, γιατί χρησιμοποίησες ριζόχαρτο και δεν χρησιμοποίησες θερμοδιαφάνεια  :Question:

----------


## Επιστήμων

Με απλό χαρτί σε εκτυπωτή inkjet και λάμπα φθορισμού γίνεται δουλειά ?
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις ?

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Με απλό χαρτί σε εκτυπωτή inkjet και λάμπα φθορισμού γίνεται δουλειά ?
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις ?



Το φως δεν περνάει από το απλό χαρτί σωστά. Γιατί δεν παίρνεις μια διαφάνεια για inkjet ? Δεν είναι ακριβές.

----------


## sgoum

Εγω παιδια σε ριζοχαρτο τυπωνα και για λαμπες ειχα τις UV που πουλαει το πλαισιο (2 ζευγαρια)
Ηθελε 14 λεπτα περιπου εκθεση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί κάντο με διαφάνεια για inkject εγώ σε τέτοια το κάνω και τυπώνει τέλεια
τυπώνω δύο θερμοδιαφάνεις και το φώς δεν περνάει καθόλου
Μετά βάλτο στο θάλαμο για 5 εώς 6 λεπτά έπειτα σε ένα μείγμα με νερό και tuboflo
τρίψτο ελαφρά για 5-10 δευτερόλεπτα (το πολύ) και έπειτα για το μείγμα αποχάλκωσης
Βράσε καλά λίγο νερό στο μπίκι και βάλε όλο τον τριχλωριούχο σε ένα μπουκάλι του ενός λίτρου και πάνω
κούνησέτο ωσότου διαληθεί ο τριχλωριούχος στο καυτό νερό, απευθείας βάλε σε μία λεκάνη την
πλακέτα και ρίξε απο πάνω τον τριχλωριούχο ωσότου σκεπάσει την πλακέτα και σε 1 ώρα το πολύ η πλακέτα
θα είναι έτοιμη για τρύπημα, και θα έχεις δυνατότητα να τυπώσεις μέχρι και 1mm γραμή (εγώ έχω τυπώσει)
Αφού θα τρυπήσεις την πλακέτα βάλτην ξανά στην λάμπα σκέτη (σωρίς διαφάνεια κτλ.) για όση ώρα θές
έπειτα φτιάξε ξανά ένα μείγμα απο tuboflo και νερό (πολύ όξυνο) και βάλτην μέσα και τρίψτην καλά για 1 λεπτό
Μέχρι τώρα που τυπώνω έτσι έχω βγάλει τέλειες πλακέτες, δεν έχω ψηφιακή για να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες
θα βρώ κάποιον τρόπο βέβαια
Τώρα το μόνο που δεν έχω καταφέρει είναι πώς θα κάνω μεταξοτυπία απο πάνω δηλ. να λέει C1, C2, T1, R4 κτλ.
Μπορείς όμως άν κάτσεις να το κάνεις με ανεξύτηλο μαρκαδόρο για CD και χάρακα αλλα δεν θα είναι ωραίο

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Ναί κάντο με διαφάνεια για inkject εγώ σε τέτοια το κάνω και τυπώνει τέλεια
> τυπώνω δύο θερμοδιαφάνεις και το φώς δεν περνάει καθόλου
> Μετά βάλτο στο θάλαμο για 5 εώς 6 λεπτά έπειτα σε ένα μείγμα με νερό και tuboflo
> τρίψτο ελαφρά για 5-10 δευτερόλεπτα (το πολύ) και έπειτα για το μείγμα αποχάλκωσης
> Βράσε καλά λίγο νερό στο μπίκι και βάλε όλο τον τριχλωριούχο σε ένα μπουκάλι του ενός λίτρου και πάνω
> κούνησέτο ωσότου διαληθεί ο τριχλωριούχος στο καυτό νερό, απευθείας βάλε σε μία λεκάνη την
> πλακέτα και ρίξε απο πάνω τον τριχλωριούχο ωσότου σκεπάσει την πλακέτα και σε 1 ώρα το πολύ η πλακέτα
> θα είναι έτοιμη για τρύπημα, και θα έχεις δυνατότητα να τυπώσεις μέχρι και 1mm γραμή (εγώ έχω τυπώσει)
> Αφού θα τρυπήσεις την πλακέτα βάλτην ξανά στην λάμπα σκέτη (σωρίς διαφάνεια κτλ.) για όση ώρα θές
> ...



Με την μέθοδο μεταφοράς toner από το χαρτί στην πλακέτα. Εκτυπώνεις σε διαφάνεια/Χαρτί/Χαρτί από περιδικό και μετά
το ακουμπάς στην πάνω πλευρά της πλακέτας και το σιδερώνεις. Το μουλιάζεις καλά και μετά το αφαιρείς. Μου έχει πετύχει αρκετές
φορές.

----------


## Επιστήμων

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις . 
Έχω να φτιάξω πλακέτα εδώ και μια δεκαετία περίπου.
Η τελευταία που έφτιαξα ήταν για έναν πομπό όπου κολλούσα μαύρη ταινία
πάνω στην πλακέτα και μετά την βουτούσα στο αποχαλκωτικό και περίμενα ... και περίμενα ... .

Δυστυχώς ο εκτυπωτής μου είναι inkjet και δεν μπορώ να εκτυπώσω
σε χαρτί περιοδικού κτλ κτλ .
Θα δοκιμάσω τη διαφάνεια που μου προτείνετε και φυσικά τα "κοκτέιλς" που διάβασα
στις προηγούμενες σελίδες.

----------


## babisko

Όταν λέτε χαρτί περιοδικού, τι εννοείτε; Που βρίσκετε τέτοιο χαρτί;

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Στο ντουλάπι σου....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## babisko

> Στο ντουλάπι σου....



Εννοείς φύλλα από διάφορα περιοδικά;
Μα αυτά είναι γραμμένα, δεν είναι κενά.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από picburner1
> 
> Στο ντουλάπι σου....  
> 
> 
> 
> Εννοείς φύλλα από διάφορα περιοδικά;
> Μα αυτά είναι γραμμένα, δεν είναι κενά.



Ε, και ?
Όταν έχεις εκτυπώσει με laser το toner μένει πάνω στο χαρτί και όταν το σιδερώσεις πάνω 
σε μια επιφάνεια που αντέχει την θερμότητα, το toner μεταφέρεται. Πρόσεξε μόνο να ξέρεις
τι κάνεις για να μην έχεις προβλήματα με τον εκτυπωτή σου.

----------


## PCMan

> Δεν θα γίνει τίποτα γιατί τώρα έχει οξειδωθεί η πλακέτα, κάντην ξανά από την αρχή, γιατί χρησιμοποίησες ριζόχαρτο και δεν χρησιμοποίησες θερμοδιαφάνεια



Γιατί δεν έχω θερμοδιαφάνεια και μου βρισκόταν μόνο ρισζόχαρτο. Θα δοκιμάσω ξανά με ριζόχαρτο και θα το βάλω σε τουμποφλό(78λεπτά το πήρα).

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί είναι το toner ρε παιδιά;;;  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## gsmaster

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toner

Είναι το αντίστοιχο μελάνι των εκτυπωτών laser. Εϊναι σε μορφή σκόνης και όταν θερμανθεί λιώνει και κολλάει.

Αμα είσαι περίεργος πώς δουλεύουν οι εκτυπωτές laser.... http://www.howstuffworks.com/laser-printer.htm

----------


## ptisi110

Laser και πάλι laser. μεγάλη οικονομία και ευκολία με τα τυπωμένα. Άσε που γίνεται και ''καλοριφέρ'' γραφείου..  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί να πώ... εγώ με τον inkject την έχω βρεί μιά χαρά
Αύριο θα ποστάρω τυπωμένες θερμοδιαφάνειες για να δείτε πώς τα βγάζει. Πολύ καλές.

----------


## frogman

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι, εγώ έχω έναν HEWLETT PACKARD HP DESKJET 1010 είναι, τυπώνω με αυτόν θερμοδιαφάνειες και δεν τις τυπώνει καλά, δηλαδή το σχέδιο δεν βγαίνει σκούρο μαύρο να είναι τέλειο, βγαίνει διάφανο και αφήνει και βουλίτσες σε διάφορα σημεία, μήπως ξέρεται γιατί συμβαίνουν αυτά  :Question:  φταίει ο εκτυπωτής η είναι η μελάνι  :Question: 
Και από ότι παρατήρησα βασικά λογικό είναι και στην αποχάλκωση αφήνει βουλίτσες σε εκείνα τα σημεία όπως είναι και στην θερμοδιαφάνεια.

----------


## Lykos1986

Είχα ακριβός το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον μοντέλο 1020 που έχω. Τελικός δεν μπόρεσα να βρω γιατί το κάνει. Πλέον χρησιμοποιώ διαφάνειες που μοιάζουν με ριζόχαρτο. Τις παίρνω σε μπλοκ από το Πλαίσιο και κόβω φύλα όταν είναι να εκτυπώσω. Βγάζει τέλειο αποτέλεσμα!

Παλαιότερα είχα κάνει ένα post με αυτό το πρόβλημα. Κάτσε να το βρω όμως…

----------


## ptisi110

Μήπως εννοείς HP Laserjet 1010? Αν είναι ο laser έχει το toolbox σε html μέσα στη διαδρομή εγκατάστασης του εκτυπωτή. Από κει ανοίγεις το toolbox με τον explorer και πάνω δεξιά έχει το 'Ρυθμίσεις εκτυπωτή για προχωρημένους'. πατάς και στο νέο παράθυρο αριστερά έχει 'Ποιότητα εκτύπωσης'. Όπως γραφει κλιμακα 1-5    1=ανοιχτο   5=σκουρο

----------


## ptisi110

> Όπως γραφει κλιμακα 1-5    1=ανοιχτο   5=σκουρο



Εγώ με τον 1010 εκτυπώνω στο 3 και βγαινει πολύ καλο. στο 5 έχει πολυ γραφιτη και μπορει να βγαλει προβλημα στην πλακετα

----------


## frogman

> Μήπως εννοείς HP Laserjet 1010? Αν είναι ο laser έχει το toolbox σε html μέσα στη διαδρομή εγκατάστασης του εκτυπωτή. Από κει ανοίγεις το toolbox με τον explorer και πάνω δεξιά έχει το 'Ρυθμίσεις εκτυπωτή για προχωρημένους'. πατάς και στο νέο παράθυρο αριστερά έχει 'Ποιότητα εκτύπωσης'. Όπως γραφει κλιμακα 1-5    1=ανοιχτο   5=σκουρ



Ναι έχεις δίκιο είναι HP Laserjet 1010, τι ρύθμιση να επιλέξω για να τις τυπώνει καλά  :Question:

----------


## frogman

> Είχα ακριβός το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον μοντέλο 1020 που έχω. Τελικός δεν μπόρεσα να βρω γιατί το κάνει. Πλέον χρησιμοποιώ διαφάνειες που μοιάζουν με ριζόχαρτο. Τις παίρνω σε μπλοκ από το Πλαίσιο και κόβω φύλα όταν είναι να εκτυπώσω. Βγάζει τέλειο αποτέλεσμα! 
> 
> Παλαιότερα είχα κάνει ένα post με αυτό το πρόβλημα. Κάτσε να το βρω όμως…



Καλησπέρα, τι διαφάνειες είναι αυτές πως θα τις ζητήσω  :Question:

----------


## Lykos1986

Υποθέτω πως και με τις ρυθμίσεις που έκανες δεν μπόρεσες να λύσεις το πρόβλημα αλλά ούτε καν να το βελτιώσεις. Τουλάχιστον αυτό συνέβη και σε εμένα.

Δεν ξέρω την σωστή ονομασία του χαρτιού και ούτε το μπλοκ γράφει κάποια ονομασία πάνω του. Εγώ είχα πάει στο Πλαίσιο και έψαχνα να βρω κάτι που θα μου έλυνε το  πρόβλημα που είχα. Είτε αυτό ήταν άλλη μάρκα διαφάνειες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το μάτι μου έπεσε πάνω σε αυτό το μπλοκ και υπέθεσα πως με αυτά τα φύλα θα κάνω σωστά την δουλειά μου. Τελικός είχα πέσει μέσα!

----------


## frogman

Δεν έχω αλλαξει καμία ρύθμιση στον εκτυπωτή από τότε που τον εγκατέστησα οι ίδιες ρυθίσεις είναι.

Εγώ τώρα τι να κάνω να πάω στο plaisio και να ρωτήσω  :Question: 

Μήπως μπορείς να ανεβάσεις καμία φωτογραφία για να τις δω πως είναι  :Question:

----------


## Lykos1986

Τελικός το μπλοκ κάτι λέει… άσχετα με τα προηγούμενα λεγόμενα μου. Καταλαβαίνει πόσο πολύ κοίταξα το εξώφυλλο!!! Δες και την photo:

----------


## frogman

Οκ, αυτό είναι το μπλόκ με τα φύλλα έτσι  :Question:  ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Lykos1986

Ναι αυτό είναι

----------


## frogman

Καλημέρα, πως μπορώ να φτιάξω και έγώ έναν χρονομετρητή όπου να μετράει τα λεπτά που θα ρυθμίζω για την εμφάνιση της πλακέτας και με ειδοποίηση από κάποιο buzzer να σβήνει μόνη της η λάμπα  :Question:

----------


## pet

με μικροελεγκτή η χωρίς;

----------


## frogman

Χωρίς μικροελεγκτή.

----------


## chip

Βάλε ένα 555 για μετρά το χρόνο και θα ανοίγει το ρελέ. Και άλλο ένα που θα ενεργοποεί το buzzer για λίγο χρόνο όταν τελειώσει η εργασία αυτή.

----------


## chip

ωχ... λάθος...εσύ θέλεις και ψηφιακή ένδειξη... και υποθέτω και προγραμματισμό...πας για πολλά τσιπάκια....

----------


## lynx

παιδια αφησα λιγο παραπανω την πλακετα μου στην νιτρικη σοδα και το κυκλωμα φενεται
αχνα...   :Rolling Eyes:  αξιζει να κατσω να την αποχαλκωσω η μπα?! 

σε λιγοτερο απο 10 δευτερολεπτα αρχισε να εμφανιζεται...και μεσα σε μισο λεπτο αρχισε
να ξεθωριαζει! δεν την προλαβα!   :Laughing:

----------


## babisko

Μάλλον το διάλυμα εμφάνισης είναι πολύ δυνατό, αραίωσέ το με νερό. Τώρα για το αν η πλακέτα αποχαλκωθεί σωστά...

----------


## pet

> παιδια αφησα λιγο παραπανω την πλακετα μου στην νιτρικη σοδα και το κυκλωμα φενεται
> αχνα...   αξιζει να κατσω να την αποχαλκωσω η μπα?! 
> 
> σε λιγοτερο απο 10 δευτερολεπτα αρχισε να εμφανιζεται...και μεσα σε μισο λεπτο αρχισε
> να ξεθωριαζει! δεν την προλαβα!



όλα μια χαρά. μονο τρίβε την επιφάνεια με το χέρι (με γάντι) για να εμφανιστεί μετά...

στα 40-45 δεύτερα το πολύ είσαι έτοιμος για αποχάλκωση (να το περνάς και κάτω απο την βρύση για να μην μπλέκεις 
τα δύο διαλύματα)

----------


## lynx

> όλα μια χαρά. μονο τρίβε την επιφάνεια με το χέρι (με γάντι) για να εμφανιστεί μετά...
> 
> στα 40-45 δεύτερα το πολύ είσαι έτοιμος για αποχάλκωση (να το περνάς και κάτω απο την βρύση για να μην μπλέκεις 
> τα δύο διαλύματα)



δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει προβλημα που φενεται αχνα? οραια!   :Very Happy:  ρωταω γιατι δεν θελω να πεταξω τσαμπα
τα χημικα εχω 100γρ sodium persulfate.. και αποτι καταλαβα 1-2 αποχαλκωσεις βγαζει μονο...

----------


## tasosmos

Αν εχει φτασει σε σημειο να μην διακρινεται καθαρα το σχεδιο τοτε μαλλον δεν θα ειναι καλο το αποτελεσμα, ειδικα αν εχει λεπτους διαδρομους λιγοτερο απο 1 χιλιοστο.

----------


## pet

έτσι πρέπει να φαίνεται για να εμφανιστεί σωστά... (δεν έμφανίζεται έντονα
σαν να έχεις γράψει με μαρκαδόρο στο χαλκό, όμως υπο γωνία μπορείς να διακρίνεις
το κύκλωμα τέλεια)

----------


## lynx

ok καταλαβα...η πλακετα χαλασε...   :Rolling Eyes: 



δεν ειχα ξαναδοκιμασει... και ειπα να κανω ενα τεστ με ενα κυκλωμα του φορουμ...
τορα ισως εφταιξε οτι το διαλυμα ηταν οντως δυνατο! ισως φταιει οτι αφησα την πλακετα πολυ ωρα στον
ηλιο... (25 λεπτα) αντι για 8-10 που διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ...



για την νιτρικη σοδα ηταν οντως απροσεξια στις αναλογιες...το φακελακι ελεγε οτι το ριχνω σε 1L νερο
και εγω εβαλα σε 250ml νερο το μισο!  :Laughing:  για το ηλιο απλος δεν φανταζομουν οτι θα εφταναν μονο 10 λεπτα.

----------


## tasosmos

Απ'οτι βλεπω στη φωτο ειναι τελειως ανομοιομορφη η εκθεση της πλακετας αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να διορθωθει με εκθεση στον ηλιο. 
Παντως το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η πατεντα με την ταινια απο κατω δεν εξασφαλιζει καλη επαφη με τη διαφανεια και πιθανοτατα απο εκει να προκληθηκε το προβλημα στη δεξια μερια που εχει χαθει τελειως.

----------


## pet

όπως τα λέει ο tasosmos 

για αρχή βρες άλλο ένα ίδιο κομάτι γυαλί για να υπάρχει σωστό κλείσιμο της πλακέτας μέσα

μετά πάρε μια λάμπα uv (λάμπες για ομοιόμορφη κάλυψη), δεν είναι ακριβές

και θα εντυπωσιαστείς απο το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## lynx

ευχαριστω παιδια!   :Very Happy:

----------


## xazopartalos

Υπαρχει κατι αλλο εκτος απο νιτρικη σοδα για να βγαλω το φωτοεβαισθητο υλικο????
Δεν βρηκα απο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων και δεν ξερω πως να το βγαλω.

----------


## pet

tuboflo για κρύο νερό 

πρόσεχε τα μάτια σου μ'αυτό

----------


## xazopartalos

Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## lynx

Οπως ακριβως τα λεει o Pet...
επισεις ο ηλιος κανει μια χαρα δουλεια σε εκθεση 8-10 λεπτων! το μονο δυσκολο για αντικατασταση ειναι το
αποχαλκωτικο νομιζω...

εχω σκοπο να πειραματιστω με λαμπα αλογονου στο σπιτι καθως επισεις να δοκιμασω να αποχαλκωσω πλακετα
με ηλεκτρολυση...για το προτο ειμαι πολυ θετικος οσον αφορα τα αποτελεσματα!   :Very Happy:  για το δευτερο εχω αμφιβολιες
αν θα γινει δουλεια...   :Rolling Eyes: 

επισεις με απλες φωτοτυπιες και πλακετες χωρις φωτοευαισθητη επικαλυψη γλυτωνουμε και τον τις λαμπες και τον ηλιο
και το προτο σταδιο της εμφανισης της πλακετας!   :Very Happy:

----------


## tasosmos

Μια μικρη διορθωση: Δεν χρησιμοποιουμε νιτρικη σοδα(δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καν τετοια ενωση) αλλα καυστικη σοδα (καυστικο νατριο, NaΟΗ). Το tuboflo ειναι παλι καυστικο νατριο ουσιαστικα αλλα περιεχει και καποια προσθετα χημικα.

Εκτος απο μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων μπορεις να βρεις σε φαρμακεια ή αποθηκη χημικων με πολυ μικροτερο κοστος, νομιζω 2-3 € το κιλο (ποσοτητα αρκετη για κανα χρονο+).

Οσον αφορα το αποχαλκωτικο θεωρητικα δεν υπαρχουν ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις αρκει να αφαιρει τον χαλκο και να μην επηρρεαζει το φωτοευαισθητο υλικο που εχει απομεινει και σχηματιζει την πλακετα.
Υπαρχουν αρκετα χημικα που κανουν την δουλεια αλλα πρακτικα χρησιμοποιουνται ο τριχλωριουχος σιδηρος (FeCl3) , το υπερθειϊκο νατριο (Sodium Persulphate) και το μειγμα υδροχλωρικου οξεος-περιδρολ. Και τα 3 κανουν την ιδια δουλεια λιγο-πολυ και το ποιο χρησιμοποιει ο καθενας ειναι κυριως θεμα συνηθειας.

----------


## pet

προσωπικά προτιμώ να μην αποθηκεύω τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα καυστικής ουσίας
χωρίς λόγο

το τουμποφλάκι κάνει 70 λεπτά και βγάζει αρκετές πλακέτες το σακούλι

οπότε..

----------


## tasosmos

Αν δεν φτιαχνεις συχνα πλακετες τοτε και με το σακουλακι απο τα μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων παλι καλα εισαι αλλιως δεν νομιζω πως συμφερει. :Wink:  
Εξαλλου δεν ειναι τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο η φυλαξη του, αρκει ενα αεροστεγες δοχειο ή 1-2 καλα κλεισμενα σακουλακια το ενα μεσα στο αλλο ωστε να μην απορροφαει υγρασια απο την ατμοσφαιρα.

----------


## lynx

> Αν δεν φτιαχνεις συχνα πλακετες τοτε και με το σακουλακι απο τα μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων παλι καλα εισαι



με 2.50Ε ουτε καλα καλα γραμαριο που λεει ο λογος... ΔΕΝ ειναι καλα!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lynx

> εχω σκοπο να πειραματιστω με λαμπα αλογονου στο σπιτι



Ειχα πει οτι θα κανω το πειραμα να δω τι θα γινει, και δουλευει μια χαρα!!!   :Very Happy: 

με ενα απλο φωτιστικο των 6Ε  τα αποτελεσματα ειναι μια χαρα! τα φθηνα απο τα carrefour πρεπει να κανουν...
απλα πρεπει να αφαιρεθει το γιαλινο φιλτρο (αν υπαρχει...) μπροστα απο την λαμπα το οποιο ειναι για να φιλτραρει την UV ακτινοβολια, επισεις *προσοχη* πρεπει να δωθει στο υψος που θα εχει το φως πανω απο την πλακετα διοτι αν εχουμε το φωτιστικο πολυ κοντα ισως την καψουμε στο κεντρο και στα ακρα δεν εμφανιστει πολυ καλα. Για το χρονο εμφανισης.. αυτο νομιζω παει αναλογα με την ισχυ της λαμπας και την ακτινοβολια που εκπεμπει, εμενα μου πειρε 7 λεπτα περιπου.

καλα πειραματα!

----------


## darthtony

εγώ, επειδή θέλώ να κάνω για πρώτη φορά αποχάλκωση, τι λέτε να χρησιμοποιήσω? φωτοευαίσ8ητη η με τονερ?
για αποχάλκωση λέω να χρησιμοποιήσω τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο. θα τον βρώ σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών?
πώς θα τον χρησιμοποιήσω(αναλογίες)
αν τελικά πάρω φωτοευαίσθητη, πρέπει να την προστατέψω απο το φώς, μέχρι να την χρησιμοποιήσω?

----------


## SV1EDG

Φίλε darthtony

Πριν λίγο καιρό ήμουν κι εγώ στο ίδιο δίλημμα.Τελικά αποφάσισα την μέθοδο του toner.Εκανα τα ακόλουθα:

1. Το σχέδιο θα πρέπει να είναι στην μέγιστη ανάλυση του εκτυπωτή. (HP LaserJet 1320 έχει 1200dpi)
2. Απενεργοποιήστε επιλογές Fit to page ή αντίστοιχες
3. Επιλέξτε την μεγαλύτερη ποιότητα εκτύπωσης (HP LaserJet 1320 1200dpi 180lpi (lpi=lines per inch))
4. Απενεργοποιήστε επιλογές όπως Economy Mode, Save Toner.
5. Εάν ο εκτυπωτής έχει ρύθμιση του raster (Canon Laser 1200) βάλτε το στο darker.
6. Μην πιάνετε την εκυπώσιμη περιοχή στην διαφάνεια
7. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι η διαφάνεια κάνει για τον εκτυπωτή σας, προσοχή σε αυτό γιατί μπορεί η διαφάνεια να λιώσει στον φούρνο του εκτυπωτή και να τον καταστρέψετε.

Ετριψα την πλακέτα με σύρμα για κουζίνα από την πλευρά του χαλκού.Καθαρισα την πλακετα με ασετον.Επικολλησα το τυπωμενο φυλλο με προσοχη χωρις να το κουνησω στην ζεστη επιφανεια απο πανω εβαλα το χαρτι και σιδερωσα πιεζοντας με διαγωνιες κινησεις απο το κεντρο προς τα ακρα για 10~15 λεπτα.Καλό θα ήταν ενδιάμεσα του σχεδίου και του σίδερου να τοποθετήσεις ένα πανι ώστε να μην λιώσει το χαρτί.Θερμοκρασία σίδερου 300 βαθμούς φαρεναιτ.Συνήθως στο μέγιστο του σίδερου.Την αφήνεις να κρυώσει τελείως.Επειτα την εβαλα σε λεκανακι με υγρο για πιατα την αφησα να μουλιασει και τριβωντας με το χερι 
αφαιρεσα ολο το χαρτι , το ετριψα και με οδοντοβουρτσα ωστε να καθαρισει εντελως το χαρτι.

Για την αποχάλκωση χρησιμοποίησα τριχλωριούχο σίδερο.Ενα φακελάκι από τον Φανό σε 0,5 λίτρα χλιαρού νερού.Καλό ανακάτεμα και σε ένα πλαστικό μπολάκι μαζί με την πλακέτα.Ανοιχτός χώρος συνίσταται.Μαζί με γάντια και μάσκα.Ανακατεύουμε πότε πότε μπας και τελειώσει η αποχάλκωση μέσα στη μέρα.Γιατί αυτό είναι και το μειονέκτημα της μεθόδου αυτής.Η πρώτη πλακέτα μου πήρε 1,5 ώρα και η δεύτερη 1 ώρα.Τουλάχιστον είμαστε στον σωστό δρόμο.Καλή επιτυχία.

Μάριος

----------


## darthtony

ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. το πρόβλημα είναι οτι Laser εκτυπωτή δεν έχω. οπότε, αναγκαστικά, πρέπει να το πάω σε φωτοτυπείο ! 
2. το σύρμα γιατί χρειάζεται?

----------


## dikos

Όταν λέμε σύρμα, ενοούμε το σύρμα που έχουν οι νοικοκυρές για να τρίβουν τα κουζινικά σκεύη τους.
Εσύ θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις για να τρίψεις την πλακέτα και να φύγει το βερνίκι που έχει πάνω της όταν την αγόρασες. (προσοχή! θέλει πολύ καλό τρίψιμο γιατί αλλιώς το τόνερ δέν θα κολλήσει στην πλακέτα και η αποχάλκωση δεν θα γίνει σωστά).
Αυτά, και καλή επιτυχία.

Άν θέλεις και όλα αυτά να τα δείς σε video πήγαινε εδώ: http://www.grobot.gr/index.php/video/64--pcb-

----------


## georgemailo

Είδα το video http://www.grobot.gr/index.php/video/64--pcb- και παρατήρησα ότι στη λεζάντα έγραφε ότι χρησιμοποίησε inkjet εκτυπωτή. Είναι άραγε εφικτό ή ο laser  είναι υποχρεωτικός? Επίσης με την οδοντόβουρτσα πως και δεν απομακρύνεται το μελάνι-τονερ???????? Πάντως φαίνεται πολύ εύκολη μέθοδος!!!

----------


## kopla

Laser εκτυπωτή .-
Είτε χρησιμοποιείς glossy χαρτί είτε press n' peel.

Η λογική λέει ότι το toner θα μεταφερθεί από το χαρτί στην πλακέτα και θα κάνει το κομμάτι αυτό αδιάβροχο (water resist) για τον FeCl3.
Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά είδη χαρτιών με inkjet εκτυπωτή και όλα απέτυχαν. (χαζές δοκιμές, απλά για να επαληθεύσω ότι δεν παίζει με inkjet)

----------


## dikos

> Είδα το video http://www.grobot.gr/index.php/video/64--pcb- και παρατήρησα ότι στη λεζάντα έγραφε ότι χρησιμοποίησε inkjet εκτυπωτή. Είναι άραγε εφικτό ή ο laser  είναι υποχρεωτικός? Επίσης με την οδοντόβουρτσα πως και δεν απομακρύνεται το μελάνι-τονερ???????? Πάντως φαίνεται πολύ εύκολη μέθοδος!!!



Τεχνικό λάθος . Laser εκτυπωτή θέλει και όχι inkjet

----------


## manos_3

Μην δοκιμάσεις να εκτυπώσεις διαφάνεια σε inkjet γιατί το μελάνει απλώνεται και δεν κάνεις δουλειά.Αφού και σε κανονικό χαρτί πάλι το μελάνι απλώνεται.Δοκίμασε σε Laser.

----------


## Nemmesis

και εγω πειρα εναν λειζερ και τωρα που επιασα και λιγο το κολαι την ολης διαδικασιας δεν ασχολουμε πλεον με διατριτες πλακετες... δοκιμη σε ραστερ και τυπωμα μια πλακετιστα και ολα μια χαρα.. προτινω εναν λειζερ περιπου των 100ευρα και δεν θα το μετανιωσεις... βεβαια για τα 208mil smd η καλητερη λυση ειναι φωτοευαισθητες...

----------


## darthtony

αυτο το Rosol είναι για να μην οξειδωθει?
που το βρίσκω?

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι, για επικασσιτερωση των αγωγων.
Το συγκεκριμενο δεν ξερω αλλα κυκλοφορουν διαφορες παρομοιες αλοιφες σε μαγαζια υδραυλικων. Προσωπικα παντως τις περναω κλασικα με κολλητηρι και καλαι απο πανω.

----------


## manos_3

Δε χρειάζεται να αγοράζουμε άλλα προιόντα αφού με αυτά που έχουμε(καλάι και σολντερίνη) κάνουμε πολύ καλά τη δουλειά μας...

----------


## pet

επειδή δεν φτιάχνετε πλακέτες με ground planes?

----------


## tasosmos

Προσωπικα εκτος απο ενα μικρο 18αρι antex που χρησιμοποιω κατα κορον εχω ενα δευτερο 40w που το χρησιμοποιω μονο για χοντρα καλωδια και για αυτη την δουλεια. Μολις ζεσταθει καλα δεν καταλαβαινει τπτ οσο φαρδυς και να ειναι ο διαδρομος.

btw εκεινο το κουτακι που κυκλοφορει στο πρακτικερ (οχι το rosol) κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν περιεχει κασσιτερο αλλα ψευδαργυρο, σαφως ειναι καλυτερα απο να αφησεις γυμνο τον χαλκο αλλα δεν ειναι ιδανικη λυση.

----------


## Nemmesis

> επειδή δεν φτιάχνετε πλακέτες με ground planes?



σωστος...

----------


## xampos

αν δεν το κανω με φωτοευεσθητη πλακετα αλλα με το κολπο με το σιδερο και το μαρκαδορο πρεπει να το βαλω σε σοδα η τουμποφλο η κατεθειαν στι δυαλημα με νερο υδροχλωρικο και πενυδρολ

----------


## QED

Για να το κάνεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα πρέπει η πλακέτα σου να μην διαθέτει φωτοευαίσθητη επιφάνεια (το υλικό που φεύγει με tuboflo).
Επομένως αφού στο χαλκό έχεις μεταφέρει το κύκλωμα μετά σου μένει η αποχάλκωση (κατευθείαν περυντρόλ - HCL νερό).

-Βασίλης

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ θα προτιμίσω πάντος τη λύση του θερμομεταφερόμενου χαρτιού (press n pell, στην αθήνα-με λιγο ψάξιμο στο google- το βρήκα σε ένα μαγαζί σαν cpm με 40 ευρώ τα 100 φύλλα). Συμφέρει πολύ περισότερο απο την φωτοεβέσθητη (η φωτοεβέσθητη σε μέγεθος Α4 κάνει καπου 7-9 ευρώ η απλή 3-4), και γλειτώνουμε και απο το θάλαμο υπεριόδους ή τον ήλιο που πρέπει να κάνουμε πειράματα με τις ώρες και αν πετύχει, το ίδιο και για την εμφάνηση, και έτσι μένει μόνο η αποχάλκοση την οποία για ταχύτητα κάνουμε με Η202+HCl+H2O ή με απλά λόγια περυντρόλ+υδροχλορικό οξύ+νερό.
Για υπολογίστε ποσα γλειτώνουμε;;; Το είχα αναφέρει και στους καθηγητές μου στο σχολείο, τώρα όμως θα τους πω ολοκληρομένα πως γίνετε, και θα τους προτείνω αυτόν τον τρόπο να φτιάχνουμε πλακέτες. Έτσι θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε την αποχάλκωση και στο μάθημα ενώ δεν μπορούσαμε (μέχρι να παμε, να ανοίξουμε το εργαστήριο, να βάλουμε μπροστα έχει περάσει η μία ώρα και μετα δεν θα προλάβουμε να τελειώσουμε την εμφάνηση ουτε καν την αποχάλκωση).
Αν θέλετε να σας δώσω το website του μαγαζιού. Απ ότι μου είπε το πέρνουν πολοί για να φτιάχνουν πλακέτες.
Φιλικά,
Σταμάτης Α.

----------


## Nemmesis

για δωσε το λινκ...αλλα θετικα εχει η καθεμια μεθοδος...οι φωτοευαισθητη ειναι μονοδρομος για smd 203mil... αλλα οπως λες για τει και τετοια ειναι καλητερα ειναι με laser κτλ..

----------


## staaronis3

Που κολάει το ΤΕΙ? Εγώ μιλάω για το καλύτερο ΣΕΚ της Ελλάδας, το 1ο Ηρακλείου Κρήτης. Αυτά που έχουμε εμείς πολλά ΤΕΙ δεν τα έχουν. Έχουμε και θάλαμο UV με χρονόμετρο και τέτοια και μια μπανιέρα αν δεν κάνω λάθως για αποχάλκοση. Δυστηχώς δεν εγκρίθηκαν τα λευτά και δεν πήραμε τα υγρά για την αποχάλκωση.

[ΕΔΙΤ] Με τα πολλά ξέχασα το λινκ [/ΕΔΙΤ]

----------


## Nemmesis

> Που κολάει το ΤΕΙ? Εγώ μιλάω για το καλύτερο ΣΕΚ της Ελλάδας, το 1ο Ηρακλείου Κρήτης. Αυτά που έχουμε εμείς πολλά ΤΕΙ δεν τα έχουν. Έχουμε και θάλαμο UV με χρονόμετρο και τέτοια και μια μπανιέρα αν δεν κάνω λάθως για αποχάλκοση. Δυστηχώς δεν εγκρίθηκαν τα λευτά και δεν πήραμε τα υγρά για την αποχάλκωση.
> 
> [ΕΔΙΤ] Με τα πολλά ξέχασα το λινκ [/ΕΔΙΤ]



μου φενεται οτι το πηρες καπως αυτο που ειπα... 
ειπα "για τει και *τετοια* " εννοωντας ολες τις σχολες αει τει ατει σεκ κτλ κτλ κτλ... δεν το ειπα υποτιμητικα... αλλα λογο χρονου οπως ειπες και εσυ συμφωνισα μαζι σου... αλλα επισης εμενα προσωπικα το ΣΕΚ ο θάλαμος UV με χρονόμετρο και η *μπανιέρα* δεν μου λενε ΤΠΤ... γιατι απλα δεν ειναι τπτ... θαλάμο uv εχω ΚΑΙ με χρονομετρο... μπανιερα δεν εχω αλλα την παλευω με κατι ταπερακια... 
φιλικα πανος

----------


## staaronis3

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από staaronis3
> 
> Που κολάει το ΤΕΙ? Εγώ μιλάω για το καλύτερο ΣΕΚ της Ελλάδας, το 1ο Ηρακλείου Κρήτης. Αυτά που έχουμε εμείς πολλά ΤΕΙ δεν τα έχουν. Έχουμε και θάλαμο UV με χρονόμετρο και τέτοια και μια μπανιέρα αν δεν κάνω λάθως για αποχάλκοση. Δυστηχώς δεν εγκρίθηκαν τα λευτά και δεν πήραμε τα υγρά για την αποχάλκωση.
> 
> [ΕΔΙΤ] Με τα πολλά ξέχασα το λινκ [/ΕΔΙΤ]
> 
> 
> 
> μου φενεται οτι το πηρες καπως αυτο που ειπα... 
> ...



Δεν το πήρα καπως, ούτε και εγώ το είπα υποτιμητικά. ΣΕΚ είναι Σχολικό Εργαστηριακό Κέντρο κάνουν εργαστήρια τα ΤΕΕ, ΕΠΑΛ, ΕΠΑΣ, ΙΕΚ, εδώ στο Ηράκλειο ο εξοπλισμός είναι τρελός.
Πάντως σκεύτομε να πάω να βρω κάτι πιατάκια για τις γλάστρες που είχαμε να χρησιμοποιώ. Να δανιστώ και κανένα μπουκάλι HCl απο τη μαμά μου, και να πάρω το H2O2.

Και όσο αφορά τα ΤΕΙ, πολλές φορές δεν έχουν τον απαρέτητο εξοπλισμό.  Πχ σε κάποιο ΤΕΙ απ ότι μου έχουν πει, δεν έχουν τηλεφονικό κέντρο για να κάνουν εκπέδευση σε αυτό, και το προσομοιόνουν στη MATLAB. Εμείς σαν ηλεκτρονικοί έχουμε τηλεφονικό κέντρο για εκπέδευση μαζί με πρίζες κλπ. Πάντως πολλα παιδιά κάνουν βλακεία που συνεχίζουν στο γενικό, ενώ θα μπορούσαν να έχουν τόσες δυνατότητες σε ένα ΕΠΑ.Λ., αυτό όμως είναι μία άλλη συζήτηση.

----------


## staaronis3

Κάτι άλλο, έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να φτιάξει πλακέτα για SMD με θερμομεταφερόμενο και δε του βγήκε;;; Άμα περισέψει κανένα κοματάκι, σε καμία γωνία θα βάλω το σχέδιο κανενός αντάπτορα.

----------


## staaronis3

Μαυρο χάλι...
Δεν τα εκτύπωσα καλά, και τα χασα λίγο με τους χρόνους.
Τα υγρά έπρεπε να τα αλλάζω.
Παντως οι μισές πλακέτες βγήκανε, οι άλλες μισές ας μην το συζητήσω πως είναι (κάπιες βέβεα διορθόνοντε) και 2 θέλουν λίγο ακόμα.
Για πρώτη φορά βέβεα καλά είναι,
Σταμάτης Α.

----------


## dikos

Γιά δείτε εδώ: http://www.grobot.gr/index.php?optio...ideo&Itemid=81
και εδώ: http://www.grobot.gr/index.php?optio...ideo&Itemid=81

----------


## Lykos1986

Πολύ ωραία τα παραπάνω βιντεάκια!  

PS: Με εξαίρεση την μουσική υπόκρουση του πρώτου...

----------


## Nemmesis

καλα τα βιντεακια αλλα αυτο το rosol 3 που μπορουμε να το βρουμε?

----------


## antonis_x

> Πολύ ωραία τα παραπάνω βιντεάκια!
> 
> PS: Με εξαίρεση την μουσική υπόκρουση του πρώτου...



  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  







> καλα τα βιντεακια αλλα αυτο το rosol 3 που μπορουμε να το βρουμε?



καποιος ειχε την ιδια απορια..δες εδω: http://www.techteam.gr/index.php?act...=1162&t=118812  λενε διαφορα μερη που μπορεις να την παραγγειλεις και δεν ειναι και ακριβη.

----------


## pit21

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι για το 2ο βιντεακι!
το σκονη ειναι αυτη που εριξε κ εκανε την αποχαλκωση κ που μπορω να τη βρω?
ειχα αγορασει κ γω κατι παρομοιο αλλα επειδη ηταν μικρη η ποσοτητα ηθελα να μαθω για μεγαλυτερη συσκευασια!

----------


## tasosmos

Ειναι Sodium persulphate (λογικα υπερθειικο νατριο στα ελληνικα).
Αν και δεν το χρησιμοποιω εχω δει φακελακια των 100gr σε μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων και λογικα μπορεις να το βρεις και στις αποθηκες χημικων που εχουν αναφερθει σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα. 
ΥΓ: Καλυτερα ζητησε το με την αγγλικη ονομασια γιατι δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος για την ελληνικη.

----------


## pit21

μπραβο αυτο εκριβως εχω παρει κ εγω!ενα φακελακι 100g!
αλλα συμφωνα με τις συνηστωμενες αναλογιες ειναι πολυ λιγο!(100g σε 0.5L νερο)
χρησημοποιει κανεις σας τετοιο χημικο?αν ναι τι αναλογιες χρησημοποιειτε?

----------


## tasosmos

Η αναλογια που γραφει ειναι σωστη, απλα για να δουλευει γρηγορα ειναι απαραιτητο να το διατηρεις ζεστο ή τουλαχιστον να ειναι ζεστο το νερο στην αρχη οπως στον τριχλωριουχο. 50-60 oC πρεπει να ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## briko

Penitrol για αποχάλκωση και press n pell χαρτί στην Αθήνα που μπορούμε να βρούμε;

----------


## DT200

> Penitrol για αποχάλκωση στην Αθήνα που μπορούμε να βρούμε;



"χριστοδουλάτου" Πειραιώς 86 10435 Αθήνα , στο ισόγειο. τηλ. 2105244063  http://www.christodoulatou.gr/ 

καλά ε! και γ@μώ τις διαφημίσεις του έκανα   :Very Happy:

----------


## staaronis3

> Penitrol για αποχάλκωση και press n pell χαρτί στην Αθήνα που μπορούμε να βρούμε;



Περυντρόλ σε φαρμακείο-φαρμακαποθήκη. Όσο για το press n pell είναι πανάκριβο. Στο superquick (http://www.superquick.gr/SQlianikh/squick.htm) θα βρεις το αντίστοιχο χαρτι CPM. Η ίδια διαδικασία είναι με το press n pell απλά πρέπει να πάρεις το αντίστοιχο για τον εκτυπωτή σου (για μένα πχ που έχω hp 2014 κατάληλο είναι το CPM 6.1).
Αυτό πάει στα 47 ευρώ τα 100 φύλλα μαζί με ΦΠΑ, δηλαδή στη μισή τιμή του press n pell. Το μόνο που θα προσέξεις είναι το σίδερο να έχει θερμοκρασία 140 βαθμων (το πολύ 145) και να το έχεις πατημένο για 2 λεπτά. Αν το έχεις παραπάνω ή την ώρα ή τη θερμοκρασία τότε θα  χαλάσει η πλακέτα (λίγο) και το χαρτι μπορει να κολήσει, αλλα και ο γραφίτης μπορει να "μπερδευτεί" λίγο και να μήνει ο μισός στην πλακέτα και ο άλλος μισός να επιστρέψει στο χαρτί.

Το καλό με αυτή τη διαδικασία είναι ότι αν δεν περάσει σωστά ο γραφίτης στην πλακέτα, μπορείς να τον τρίψεις με συρματάκι κουζίνας και να φύγει και να ξανακάνεις τη διαδικασία.

Φιλικά,
Σταμάτης Α.

----------


## dalai

Το σιδερο παντως ειναι μεγαλο παίδεμα. Επειδη δεν εχει καλο επιπεδο οταν σιδερωνεις με τη μυτη γινεται πολυ επιπονο να το κανεις τελειο και χωρις να απλωσει ο λιωμενος γραφυτης απο την πιεση στη μυτη.
Γι'αυτο, διέλυσα ενα χαλασμένο φωτοτυπικό και πηρα το φούρνο του  :Exclamation:   :o   :Exclamation:  
Αν και πρεπει να τον ανοιγοκλεινω με το χερι (γιατι δεν υπαρχει πλεον κυκλωμα για την επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια), τα τυμπανα ειναι απο μαλακο πλαστικο  και ετσι η μεταφορα απο χαρτι περιοδικου στο χαλκο ειναι απλώς τέλεια !

----------


## staaronis3

Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα κύκλωμα με ένα θερμίστορ ( ; ) αν δεν κάνω λάθως που στο περίπου θα ανοιγοκλήνει τη τροφοδοσία

----------


## babisko

Μια άλλη λύση είναι η χρήση μηχανήματος πλαστικοποίησης, πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα με μικρό κόστος (αν θυμάμαι καλά 20€ από lidl)

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ κάποια στιγμή θα πάρω μία πρέσσα για ρούχα (μια μικρούλα), αλλα απο αυτές που έχουν ειδοποίηση, και απ όταν κατεβένει η πάνω πλάκα έχει ένα χρονόμετρο και μετα απο κάποια όρα σφυράει. Θα κοιτάξω να της βάλω θερμόμετρο (για να ρυθμίζω εύκολα τη θερμοκρασία) και με το διακόπτη που λογικά έχει θα πέρνω σήμα για να πηγένω στο χρονόμετρο.

Το μόνο μου πρόβλημα είναι το που θα βρω αυτή την πρέσσα να είναι και οικονομική:P :Very Happy:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Το σιδερο παντως ειναι μεγαλο παίδεμα. Επειδη δεν εχει καλο επιπεδο οταν σιδερωνεις με τη μυτη γινεται πολυ επιπονο να το κανεις τελειο και χωρις να απλωσει ο λιωμενος γραφυτης απο την πιεση στη μυτη.
> Γι'αυτο, διέλυσα ενα χαλασμένο φωτοτυπικό και πηρα το φούρνο του   :o   
> Αν και πρεπει να τον ανοιγοκλεινω με το χερι (γιατι δεν υπαρχει πλεον κυκλωμα για την επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια), τα τυμπανα ειναι απο μαλακο πλαστικο  και ετσι η μεταφορα απο χαρτι περιοδικου στο χαλκο ειναι απλώς τέλεια !



εγω βαζω απλα ενα παλιο φανελακι μεταξυ σιδερου και πλακετας και ειναι ολα οκ... αν και λογο ταχυτητας θελω να παρω ενα πλαστικοποίητη αλλα οσα ειδα ηταν ψευτηκα και επισης δεν αντεχαν το παχος την πλακετας..

----------


## dalai

γιαυτο προτιμησα το φουρνο απο το φωτοτυπικο (εκτος του οτι ηταν τζαπα   :Very Happy:   ) .Το τυμπανο ηταν μεγαλο και απο ουσια σαν ζελε .Ετσι δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα  με το παχος

----------


## otakis

> γιαυτο προτιμησα το φουρνο απο το φωτοτυπικο (εκτος του οτι ηταν τζαπα    ) .Το τυμπανο ηταν μεγαλο και απο ουσια σαν ζελε .Ετσι δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα  με το παχος



δήλα δη?
κάντο λίγο πιο λιανά, pls, αυτό με το φούρνο του φωτοτυπικού!

----------


## dalai

ο φουρνοσ στα φωτοτυπκα ειναι σαν 2 πλαστες μαγειρικής που γυρνατε ετεροστροφα και απο μεσα περναει η σελιδα χαρτι. Τα τυμπανα αυτα ειναι φτιαγμενα απο απο σιλικονη (μαλακή οπως συνηθως) απλως αυτη η σιλικονη αντεχει μεχρι 350 C  και παραμενει μαλακη σαν τζελ. Γι΄'αυτο και εφαπτετε τελοια στη πλακετα , ενω ταυτοχρονα αντεχει να περασει αναμεσα τους ενα μεγαλο αντικειμενο σαν τις πλακετες .

----------


## pit21

λοιπον χθες προχθες δοκιμασα την εκτυπωση με γυαλιστερο χαρτι κ σιδερο!εμεινα εκπληκτος!ειχε πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα κ δεν προσπαθησα καθολου!μου βγηκε με την πρωτη κ πολυ καλα!βεβαια το να βγαλεις το χαρτι ηταν μπελας αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο!το συνηστω ανεπιφυλακτα!

αυτο παντως που ειναι πραγματικος μπελας ειναι το να τρυπησεις την πλακετα!πραγματικα!βαρεθηκα να τρυπαω! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nemmesis

> αυτο παντως που ειναι πραγματικος μπελας ειναι το να τρυπησεις την πλακετα!πραγματικα!βαρεθηκα να τρυπαω!



αλλο προβλημα και αυτο... εγω δεν βρισκω και τριπανακια κατω απο 1mm και ετσι ειναι μεγαλουτσικες η τριπες... για 0.8mm οσο και αν εψαξα δεν βρηκα...

----------


## dalai

γιατι δεν ζητάς αν σου φέρουν απο καποιο καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικά ? 40 λεπτά εχουν από τη Δωδεκανήσου (θεσ/νικη) να ξερεις... Μη σου πουν οτι το εφεραν απο ΝΑSA .. :P
Μου φαίνεται περίεργο pit21 που σε κούρασε το τρυπημα. Με ενα μικρο τρυπανακι ειναι 5 λεπτα υποθεση (και προσωπικα ευχαρίστηση για πλακέτα  μιας όψης) αρκεί  βέβαια στην πλακετα να υπάρχει μια τρυπούλα στο χαλκό (επιλογή απο το πρόγραμμα σχεδιασμού) ώστε να "παγιδεύεται" το τρυπάνι.
Το χαρτι πάντως συμφωνώ οτι φεύγει δύσκολα.Απο το τρίψε τρίψε πόνεσαν τα δάκτυλα μου μεσα στο σαπούνι..παπαδιασαν  :P

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ για να βγάλω το χαρτί επειδή δε μπορούσα έκανα κάτι έυκολο. Επειδή η πλακέτα έκεγε, την πατούσα με μια πένσα και απο μια γωνία με το κοπίδι ξεκολούσα λίγο το χαρτί το οποίο μετά τραβούσα με το χέρι γιατι δεν έκεγε.

----------


## babisko

> Εγώ για να βγάλω το χαρτί επειδή δε μπορούσα έκανα κάτι έυκολο. Επειδή η πλακέτα έκεγε, την πατούσα με μια πένσα και απο μια γωνία με το κοπίδι ξεκολούσα λίγο το χαρτί το οποίο μετά τραβούσα με το χέρι γιατι δεν έκεγε.



Δεν είναι απαραίτητο, άφησέ την να κρυώσει και ρίξε την στο νερό, στο οποίο έχεις προσθέσει λίγες σταγόνες απορρυπαντικό πιάτων. Άφησέ την 2-3 λεπτά να μουλιάσει το χαρτί και μετά τρίψε το χαρτί με τα δάκτυλά σου και βγαίνει άνετα. Αν θέλεις τρίψε με μια παλιά οδοντόβουρτσα. Μην φοβάσαι για τον γραφίτη, δεν βγαίνει τόσο εύκολα. Μετά την αποχάλκωση, τον αφαιρείς με ένα χαρτί κουζίνας ποτισμένο με ασετόν.

----------


## pit21

να πω οτι δεν εβγαλα τελειως το χαρτι!μη σου πω κ καθολου!το πολυ χαρτι ειχε κατσει πανω στον γραφιτη οποτε λεω διαφορα=0.μολις τελειωσα με το σιδερωμα την εκανα μπανιο σε σαπουνονερο κ περιμενα να μουλιασει πολυ καλα!
οσο για το τρυπημα ολα ηταν εναντιον μου!δεν ειχα κ παρα πολυ ψιλο τρυπανακι,το τρυπανι(η συσκευη)ειναι απο τις κλασικες βαριες κ ατσουμπλες μηχανες,πολυ μικρη επιφανεια για τρυπημα κ πολλες φορες χωρις την τρυπουλα που χρειαζεται στην αρχη!διαλυσα αρκετες τρυπες!(εφτιαχνα το pcb για το pic16pro που προτεινε ο αντωνης.πολυ στριμωγμα!)
αργοτερα σκεφτηκα να κανω κατι σαν βουλιαγμα με τη μυτη της πενσας στις επαφες ωστε να μη γλυστραει το τρυπανι κ χαλαω τις τρυπες!ευτυχως πετυχε!

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ έχω ένα αντίστοιχο του dremmel σε κινέζικη έκδοση. Με το τσόκ που είχε δεν έπερνε μύτη 1mm. Πήρα όμως μια εργαλειοθήκη που κατα τύχη μέσα είχε τσοκ και τρυπανάκια 1mm τα οποία τα πέρνει ίσα ίσα, αλλα οι τρύπες γίνοντε τεράστιες. Μία λύση είναι μύτη 0,5mm με το κανονικό τρυπάνι σε βάση (απο αυτές που εχουν το χερούλι στο πλάι για να κατεβένει το τρυπάνι. Πριν κάτι χρόνια είχα πετύχει στο makro και ο χαζός δεν την πήρα (αν και ήταν η περίοδος που μάζεβα εργαλεία).

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εγώ έχω ένα αντίστοιχο του dremmel σε κινέζικη έκδοση. Με το τσόκ που είχε δεν έπερνε μύτη 1mm. Πήρα όμως μια εργαλειοθήκη που κατα τύχη μέσα είχε τσοκ και τρυπανάκια 1mm τα οποία τα πέρνει ίσα ίσα, αλλα οι τρύπες γίνοντε τεράστιες. Μία λύση είναι μύτη 0,5mm με το κανονικό τρυπάνι σε βάση (απο αυτές που εχουν το χερούλι στο πλάι για να κατεβένει το τρυπάνι. Πριν κάτι χρόνια είχα πετύχει στο makro και ο χαζός δεν την πήρα (αν και ήταν η περίοδος που μάζεβα εργαλεία).



το 0,5 ειναι μικρο.. δεν θα χωρανε τα ποδαρακια απο τα εξαρτηματα... το εχω δοκιμασει... 0,8 θελει αλλα δεν βρισκω πουθενα... οταν κατεβω σαλονικα θα παρω απο δωδεκανισου οπως μου ειπαν...

----------


## staaronis3

Έψαξα στο skroutz.gr για τρυπανάκι αλλα τίποτα. Όμως βρίκα βάση για το τρυπάνι http://www.etools.gr/index.php?page=...com_virtuemart

Τι να πω εγώ που είμαι κρήτη και δε μπορω να πάω θεσσαλονίκη;;; Άμα έχει το άτομο θα πάρω αλλιώς θα δω τι θα κάνω

----------


## pet

> Έψαξα στο skroutz.gr για τρυπανάκι αλλα τίποτα. Όμως βρίκα βάση για το τρυπάνι http://www.etools.gr/index.php?page=...com_virtuemart
> 
> Τι να πω εγώ που είμαι κρήτη και δε μπορω να πάω θεσσαλονίκη;;; Άμα έχει το άτομο θα πάρω αλλιώς θα δω τι θα κάνω



με 45 ευρώ απο praktiker παίρνεις σταθερό δράπανο 2000+ στροφών/λεπτό 

τι να την κάνεις την βάση   :Very Happy:

----------


## staaronis3

Αμα έχεις 4 τρυπάνια, και σε όλη την κρήτη δεν υπάρχει (η δεν ξέρεις που υπάρχει) praktiker  τότε τι να την κάνεις τη βάση;;;

----------


## dalai

Και σε μενα στο τρυπάνι απο practiker δεν χωρουσαν τα 0,1mm . Με μια μικρη επεμβαση ομως τορα περνει και 0.6mm  :Smile:  
Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το εξηγήσω αλλα θα το προσπαθησω.. Πηρα το μικροτερο τσοκ και παρατηρησα οτι οσο και να σφιξεις, η μικρη τριπα που κλεινει με το σφιξιμο δεν γινετε πιο μικρη απο 1 χιλιοστο λογω του οτι κλεινουν μεχρι τερμα τα δοντια
Πηρα λοιπον τη φαλτσετα και ανιξα ελαφρος τα δοντια ωστε να μπορεσω να τα τροχισω. Μετα με τον δισκο απο γυαλοχαρτο (το πιο λεπτο χαρτινο δισκακι ) που ειχε μεσα η εργαλιοθηκη τροχισα τα πλαινα του τσοκ ,προσεκτικα και ισομερωσ απο ολεσ τισ πλευρες (ειναι συμαντικο αλλιως) θα μπαλατζαρει η μυτη. Τελικα η μικρη τρυπα στο κεντρο του τσοκ εγινε σταυρος και τωρα ολα τα νουμερα χωρανε και σφιγουν καλα.
δείτε και μια σχετική φώτο

----------


## pet

και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω dalai

----------


## staaronis3

pet στο site που έχεις το cpm 6.1 κάνει για να βγάζεις πλακέτες εύκολα και γρήγορα (γλειτώνεις αρκετή δουλειά).

Αντε να δω μηπως βρω site  του praktiker να παραγκείλω εκείνο που μου πες

----------


## pet

οχι η μεταφορά toner είναι αναξιόπιστη και χρονοβόρα μέθοδος

μόνο με φωτοευαίσθητες έχει σίγουρο, γρήγορο και σταθερής ποιότητας αποτέλεσμα

----------


## staaronis3

Μετα την εκτύπωση, με χρονομέτρησα και σε 2.45 είχα έτοιμη πλακέτα, για αποχάλκοση.

Αντίθετα με τη φωτοεβαίσθητη θες 3 λεπτά μόνο να την έχεις στις λάμπες, και μετά πρέπει να την εμφανήσεις άρα τα 3 λεπτά πάνε λίγο μακριά.

Και εκτώς αυτού μια φωτοεβαίσθητη πλακέτα κάνει 9 ευρώ σε μέγεθος Α4 ενώ αυτή με τον σκέτο χαλκό 12 και είναι 5-6 φορές μεγαλύτερη.

Αν γήνει σωστά το σηδέρομα (2 λεπτά στους 140) βγένει μια χαρά, κάνεις μετά και την αποχάλκοση, και όλα οκ.

Βέβαια πρέπει να είναι και ο εκτυπωτής σωστά ρυθμισμένος (να βγάζει μελάνι, όχι όπως τον είχα ρυθμίσει εγώ που δεν έβγαζε τίποτα).

Πάντως τα 2 pll βγήκαν μια χαρά αλλα τα χαλασα στο τρύπημα :frown:

----------


## skkostas

Hallo!!!

ρε παιδεία ένα παράξενο πράγμα έχω κάτι φωτόευαίσθητες και δεν λένε απoχαλκοθουν έχω δοκιμάσει κανονικές πλακέτες και γίνετε κανονικά, το πρόβλημα με τις φωτόευαίσθητες μπορεί να οφείλεται στο βερνίκι?? σε μη σωστή εκτύπωση? η σε προβληματική πλακέτα??

----------


## Jerry

....σε κακή εκτύπωση, το έχω πάθει πολλές φορές κι'εγώ φίλε μου.

Ξύσε με κάτι αιχμηρό ένα σημείο που πρέπει να αποχαλκοθεί αλλά
αντιστέκεται και ξαναβάλτο στην αποχάλκοση. Αν δεις ότι εκεί που
το έξυσες αποχαλκόνεται αμέσως, σημαίνει ότι η πλακέτα έχει στρώμα
από φωτοειαίσθητο υλικό ακόμα που δέν έχει "καεί", από κακή εκτύπωση. 
Θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο έκθεσης στη σχετική λάμπα.

Στην πλακέτα όταν έχει εμφανιστεί σωστά το φίλμ, φαίνονται οι πίστες
του χαλκού καθαρά. Αν είναι "αχνές" ή δεν φαίνονται καθόλου, θέλει
περισσότερο χρόνο έκθεση.

Για να βρεις τον σωστό χρόνο έκθεσης, κόψε 4-5 κομματακια και εμφάνισέ
τα σε διαφορετικούς χρόνους (με το ίδιο φιλμ όλα), π.χ. το 1ο βάλτο 1 λεπτό,
το 2ο 2 λεπτά κοκ.
Μαρκάρισέ τα και ρίχτα στο μπάνιο αποχάλκοσης. Αν π.χ. το νούμερο 3 είναι το καλύτερο μετά την αποχάλκοση, θα ξέρεις πλέον τον σωστό χρόνο έκθεσης που απαιτεί η πλακέτα που έχεις.

Πάντως να έχεις υπόψιν ότι, γενικά οι απλές πλακέτες αποχαλκόνονται
ταχύτερα από οποιαδήποτε φωτοευαίσθητη, διότι όσο και να είναι εμφανισμένη
καλά η τελευταία, πάντα θα υπάρχουν υπολείμματα φωτοειαίσθητου υλικού που δεν έχουν φύγει εντελώς.

----------


## johnjohngr

τωρα ξεκιναω για πρωτη φορα να φτιαξω πλακετα. τροπο για να τυποσω επανω στην πλακετα εχω και μαλιστα πολυ καλο αλλα ειναι καλος μονο για καποιο αριθμο και πανω τωρα για 1 μονο ειναι παιδεμα αλλα ειναι πολυ φτηνος. τωρα για αποχαλκοση ειδα οτι χρεισιμοποιουμε ακουφορτε(υδροχλωρικο οξυ????) και περιτρολ που εινα Η2Ο2 (στην ουσια οξυζενε δεν ειναι αυτο ??? αν ειναι οξυζενε μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω αυτο που χρησιμοποιουν σταα κομμωτηρια ???

----------


## gep58

johnjohngr,

το οξυζενέ είναι αραιωμένο peridrol το οποίο είναι φαρμακευτικό υλικό.
Μπορείς να το βρείς εύκολα σε φαρμακείο, από κει και πέρα χρησιμοποιείται σε διάφορους τομείς αραιωμένο, σε ποσοστά ανάλογα με την χρήση.

*Μεγάλη προσοχή* αφ΄ενός κατά την χρήση του (εφ΄όσον χρησιμοποιήσεις μη αραιωμένο) και  αφ΄ετέρου όταν θα αρχίσει η αποχάλκωση (υπάρχουν *έντονες αναθυμιάσεις χλωρίου* λόγω της ύπαρξης του υδροχλωρικού οξέως) !!!

Αν και έχουν γίνει άπειρες συζητήσεις στο θέμα αυτό, προτρέπω να διαβαστεί και το άρθρο του ηλεκτρονικού Ηλιάδη Ηλία στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο, που στο πρώτο μέρος του δίνει οδηγίες για την χρήση του προγράμματος Eagle ενώ στο δεύτερο περιγράφει την διαδικασία κατασκευής πλακέτας κατ΄οίκο. 

http://www.electronics-lab.com/artic...index2_gr.html

gep58

----------


## tasosmos

Για την αποχαλκωση χρειαζεσαι υδροχλωρικο οξυ και περιδρολ. 

Αν και πρακτικα χρησιμοποιειται η ονομασια και για το HCl τυπικα ακουαφορτε ειναι το νιτρικο οξυ που ειναι πολυ πιο επικινδυνο απο το υδροχλωρικο και δεν χρησιμοποιειται για αποχαλκωση.

Το οξυζενε ειναι αραιο διαλυμα Η2Ο2 ενω το περιδρολ ειναι πυκνο, θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις τις αναλογιες αν χρησιμοποιησεις οξυζενε. 
Αυτο απο τα κομμωτηρια νομιζω οτι ειναι σαν ζελε οποτε προφανως δεν ειναι καταλληλο αφου δεν θα διαλυεται ομοιομορφα.
Αν σε απασχολει το κοστος τοτε μαλλον θα σου βγει φτηνοτερα αν αγορασεις ενα μπουκαλι περιδρολ παρα να αρχισεις τα πειραματα, ενα λιτρο εχει <5€ και φτανει για ενα καρο πλακετες.

----------


## dovegroup

Διαβάζω προσεκτικά όλα όσα γράφετε για Υδροχλωρικό οξύ και Peridrol...
Αλήθεια έχετε δεί άνθρωπο που έφαγε στο πρόσωπο δόση απο αυτά?
Να σας πώ επίσης πως οχι απλά αεριζόμενος χώρος, αλλά και μάσκα αν είναι εφικτό, καίει πνεύμονες αυτό το πράγμα.
Για να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις πρέπει να φοράς ολόσωμο προφυλακτικό... :Smile: 
Τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος και μακρυά απο τις αναθυμιάσεις του, περιέχουν και αυτές υδροχλωρικό οξύ... :Smile: 

Υπερθειικό Νάτριο λιγότερες αναθυμιάσεις πιό "καθαρό" απο τριχλωριούχο αλλά εξίσου βλαβερό με τα παραπάνω, και κάνει καλή δουλειά.

Ας κάνουμε κάτι φιλικό πρός όλους μας...

Η λύση είναι εργαλειομηχανή CNC διαβρώνεις το υλικό δια τις κοπής-σκάψιμο, όμως πανάκριβο εργαλείο να το πάρεις έτοιμο. Και δεν κάνει μόνο αυτά...
Αν κάποιος έχει ιδέα κόστους για αυτοσχέδια ας μας πεί, αν πάλι όχι ας ξεκινήσουμε όλοι μαζί ενα Project που θα ανήκει σε όλους μας και θα βοηθάει ο ένας τον άλλο να το κατασκευάσει, όποιος μπορεί όπου μπορεί και να το δημοσιεύσουμε σαν κοινότητα.
Και σε τελική ανάλυση ας το φτιάξουμε κατα τόπους σε περιοχές της πατρίδας να εξυπηρετούμε δωρεάν όλους τους χρήστες στο www.hlektronika.gr

Υπάρχει κόσμος για ενα τέτοιο Project?
Ας δούμε πόσο κοστίζει όλοι μαζί ας δούμε τι θα ανακυκλώσουμε να το φτιάξουμε.

Περιμένω PM ή δημόσια τοποθέτηση.

Σας παρακαλώ όμως ας επικεντρωθούμε στο δια ταύτα και να μην αναλωθούμε σε άσχετα πράγματα.

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

----------


## manos_3

Δεν είναι λύση η αγορά ή κατασκευή τέτοιου είδους μηχανής, για έναν απλό χρήστη.Εδώ στο εργαστήριο έχουμε μια μεγάλη τέτοια μηχανή και πάλι τα κάνουμε μόνοι μας. Το θέμα είναι,ότι όταν κάνουμε χρήση τέτοιων επικινδύνων χημικών, να βρισκόμαστε σε ανοιχτό χώρο και να προσέχουμε και την δοσολογία των χημικών που χρησιμοποιούμε.Δεν είναι και τόσο επικίνδυνο η χρήση τέτοιων χημικών σε μικρή δοσολογία...

----------


## dovegroup

> Δεν είναι λύση η αγορά ή κατασκευή τέτοιου είδους μηχανής, για έναν απλό χρήστη.Εδώ στο εργαστήριο έχουμε μια μεγάλη τέτοια μηχανή και πάλι τα κάνουμε μόνοι μας. Το θέμα είναι,ότι όταν κάνουμε χρήση τέτοιων επικινδύνων χημικών, να βρισκόμαστε σε ανοιχτό χώρο και να προσέχουμε και την δοσολογία των χημικών που χρησιμοποιούμε.Δεν είναι και τόσο επικίνδυνο η χρήση τέτοιων χημικών σε μικρή δοσολογία...



Φίλε Μάνος, αντε να δώ αν θα σε πείσω :Lol: 

Αδερφικός φίλος έχει μείνει ανάπηρος απο πνεύμονα που έκανε αυτή τη καταραμένη δουλειά βραχνά για όλους μας, για τα δείγματα του με υδροχλωρικό πρίν λίγο καιρό.
Επίσης γνωρίσα άνθρωπο πρίν αρκετά χρόνια που έχασε δεξί μάτι με μιά σταγόνα καθαρού εργαστηριακού υδροχλωρικού απο ανοησία και βιασύνη που όλοι μας κάποια στιγμή ξεθαρεύουμε και είμαστε έτοιμοι να την πάθουμε.
Δεν μιλάω για τεράστιες μηχανές που πιθανόν έχεις στο εργαστήριο της σχολής σου και φοβάσαι να πλησιάσεις ή βαριέσε να μπείς στην διαδικασία για διάφορους λόγους που και εγώ δεν πλησίαζα, μιλάω για μηχανές σε χ-ψ-z άξονα οχι μεγαλύτερο του μισού μέτρου σε x-ψ 19"x19" αντε και για προσόψεις αλουμινίου κα σιδήρου και για φρέζάρισμα, για σκέψου τις ομορφιές που θα βγάζουν...
Είναι κρίμα να θές να κάνεις το σχεδόν τέλειο και να έχουν την διάθεση αυτοί που τις κατέχουν να σε γδύσουν...μου ζήτησαν 180e για πρωτότυπο 2U με 13 τρύπες κύκλους και 2 τρύπες παραληλόγραμμες, 78 φρέζαρίσματα γραμμάτων και με τη σχεδιαση & την μεταφορά δική μου. :Lol:  τι λέτε ρέεεεε... :Cursing: 
Παρέχουν τρομερή ευκολία και καθαρότερο περιβάλον, και κάνουν και οικονομία σε τέτοια μεγέθη με απλά χαμηλής ισχύος μοτέρ.
Δεν είναι τόσο ακριβές όσο τις πουλάνε...
Αν δεν σου κάνουν σέβομαι την άποψη σου και κανένα πρόβλημα, μιλάω για όποιον θέλει και έχει τη δυνατότητα να βοηθήσει, ελπίζω πως θα ήθελες να βοηθήσεις όπως άλλωστε το κάνεις με την άποψη σου, λέγοντας πως δεν αξίζει.
Πές μου οτι σε έπεισα και θα βοηθήσεις... :Rolleyes: 
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## manos_3

Φίλε δεν διαφωνώ,αλλά ποιος απλός χρήστης,σαν εμάς, θα αγόραζε μία τέτοια μηχανή για 2-3 πλακέτες που φτιάχνει, μία στο τόσο.Μακάρι να είχα και εγώ την δυνατότητα να αποκτήσω μια τέτοια μηχανή,να τα κάνω όλα αυτόματα,αλλά μπορώ;;;

----------


## dovegroup

> Φίλε δεν διαφωνώ,αλλά ποιος απλός χρήστης,σαν εμάς, θα αγόραζε μία τέτοια μηχανή για 2-3 πλακέτες που φτιάχνει, μία στο τόσο.Μακάρι να είχα και εγώ την δυνατότητα να αποκτήσω μια τέτοια μηχανή,να τα κάνω όλα αυτόματα,αλλά μπορώ;;;



Μάνο φίλε δεν λέω να την αποκτήσεις αν δεν μπορείς λόγω χώρου π.χ., αλλά πιστεύω με μιά έρευνα που κάνω (και που έκανα σε όλη μου τη ζωή για την παραγωγή γενικότερα) πως στοιχίζει φθηνά σε υλικά ακόμα και όταν δεν γίνει μαζική παραγωγή.
Σε πρώτη φάση ας δούμε την διάθεση μας για συνεργασία επάνω σε αυτό και μετά πάμε για πρωτότυπα, αρκεί να συμβάλλουν όλοι όσοι μπορούν.
Το οικονομικό μην σε απασχολεί τώρα πιστεύω να αποζημιωθείς στο τέλος με την λίστα των υλικών και το κόστος, έχε υπομονή...
Ξέρεις ποιό είναι το πιό ακριβό κομμάτι στο παραπάνω?
Το φιλότιμο, ο χρόνος, και η συλλογικότητα μας.

----------


## manos_3

Εγώ πάντως,αν είναι να βοηθήσω , είμαι μέσα....

----------


## sgoum

Εγω παιδια εφτιαξα το δικο μου CNC και πλεον σκαλιζω εκει τις πλακετες. Καμια επαφη πλεον με χημικα και ολη η διαδικασια ειναι πλεον "Fire and Forget". Αν βρω χρονο θα ανεβασω βιντεακι κ φωτογραφιες.

----------


## pet

ναι αλλά double layers? το cnc θα το χρησημοποιούσα για τρύπημα μόνο, πάει πολύς καιρός που κατάφερα να φτιάξω μονής όψης πλακέτα για ψηφιακά!

----------


## sgoum

Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πιστευεις οτι μπορει να υπαρχει προβλημα σε double layer. 
Αρκει να κανεις τρυπες οδηγους για να ευθυγραμμισεις την πλακετα.

----------


## dovegroup

> Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πιστευεις οτι μπορει να υπαρχει προβλημα σε double layer. 
> Αρκει να κανεις τρυπες οδηγους για να ευθυγραμμισεις την πλακετα.



 Σε περιμένουμε φίλε με ανοιχτά μάτια και αυτιά...

----------


## pet

? το έχεις κάνει; μπορείς να δώσεις πληροφορίες, πιο μηχάνημα έχεις με τι φρεζάκια (μύτες) δουλεύεις και πως ακριβώς κάνεςι την ευθυγράμμιση της πλακέτας με τις τρύπες οδηγούς; σε ρωτάω γιατί ασχολούμε με cnc και δεν έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα λύση για διπλής όψης πλακέτες με μεγάλη ακρίβεια.

τέλος μπορείς να πεις περίπου τι ακρίβεια έχεις πετύχει με το cnc σου?

πχ εγώ δουλεύω με τα φωτοευαίσθητα μέχρι 0,2mm δρόμο και 0,15 clearence ανάμεσα στα tracks, και με vias 0,6mm διάμετρο και 0,5 τρύπα κάνω διπλής όψης πλακέτες.

----------


## sgoum

Οι μυτες ειναι αυτες
http://www.cnc-plus.de/index.php?cat=c44_1-Flute.html
0,4mm και 0,5mm

Πολυ επιγραμματικα
Σχεδιαζω με Proteus και κανω εξαγωγη CAD/CAM
Μετα φορτωνω τα αρχεια στο CopperCam το οποιο παραγει το G-Code
Εχει επιλογη για centering holes
Σκαλίζω με Mach3

Ανεβασα δυο φωτο.Δεν εχω διπλης προχειρη.Μολις βρω χρονο θα σκαλισω μια.
Το ολοκληρωμενο στο κεντρο εχει package SO24W.Αυτη ειναι η μεγιστη ακριβεια που εχω πετυχει.
Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα καπως

Και ενα βιντεακι
http://rapidshare.com/files/159475332/MOV00097.3gp

----------


## dovegroup

> Οι μυτες ειναι αυτες
> http://www.cnc-plus.de/index.php?cat=c44_1-Flute.html
> 0,4mm και 0,5mm
> 
> Πολυ επιγραμματικα
> Σχεδιαζω με Proteus και κανω εξαγωγη CAD/CAM
> Μετα φορτωνω τα αρχεια στο CopperCam το οποιο παραγει το G-Code
> Εχει επιλογη για centering holes
> Σκαλίζω με Mach3
> ...



Απεχτος φίλε μου sgoum απλό και...η μεγγενούλα στο σφηκτήρα για το δραπανάκι όλα τα λεφτά :W00t: 
Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τι εννούσα λέγοντας πως είναι φθηνό αλλά θέλει κόπο...και μεράκι.
sgoum αν θέλεις βοηθάς με το να μας ενημερώσεις για το κατασκευαστικό κομμάτι, θα χαρώ να συμβάλλω αν θέλεις σε βελτιώσεις αν εχω δεδομένα.

----------


## sgoum

Αν θελετε εδω ή σε νέο topic ανεβάζω τα σχέδια και οτι χρειαζεται. Το κόστος εξαρταται από πολλά. Εμενα μου βγηκε πανω απο 700 ευρω γιατι ξεκινησα απο το μηδεν αλλαξα αρκετες φορες τη σχεδιαση και φυσικα εκανα λαθη. Με ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο εχουμε 1 Dremmel 60ε 4 stepper 120ε 8mm ατσαλινη ραβδος 20-30ε σπειρα 5-10ε Πλαστικα για βασεις 60ε Πλαστικα για βιδες και οδηγους 30ε controller 0-170ε

----------


## pet

sgoum τι επιφάνεια εργασίας έχεις υπολογίσει? (ωφέλιμη) 

ωραία κατασκευή. 

οι κοχλίες τι μάρκα είναι;

----------


## sgoum

Ειναι 110mmX170mm λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο τις διαστασεις της Eurocard(100mmX160mm).

Ο κοχλιας ειναι απο μαγαζι που πουλαει χρωματα σιδερικα noname.
Εχει pitch 1,25mm αν σου λεει κατι δεν ειναι κρισιμο ομως αυτο.

----------


## pet

Τώρα είδα το video, έξοχο. Δεν ήξερα αν αυτές οι βίδες θα άντεχαν , γενικά αν θα κόλαγαν κλπ

Για τρύπημα τι κάνεις αλλάζεις εργαλείο; προσπάθησε να κάνεις ένα μικρό mark με το εργαλείο που χαράζεις για να μπαίνει το τρυπάνι πιο εύκολα μετά

----------


## sgoum

Ναι αλλαζω τρυπανι.
Στη σχεδιαση καθοριζω το μεγεθος του τριπανιου και το ειδος, αυτο μετα περναει στο g-code και ετσι το προγραμμα που ελεγχει το cnc ξερει ποτε πρεπει να περιμενει για αλλαγη.

Αν επρεπε να κανει mark δεν θα ητανε καλο το cnc

Οι βιδες δεν δεχονται μεγαλες δυναμεις.Το παξιμαδι θελει "κολπο" για να μην υπαρχει "παιξιμο".

----------


## lunatic

Παιδιά μια βοήθεια θέλω για το ferric choride.
Πήρα ένα σακουλάκι από το Φανό σήμερα που είναι κάτι κίτρινες μπαλίτσες.
Το χημικό είναι της εταιρίας Bungard στης οποίας το site είδα αυτο:





> *Ferric            chloride*
> 
> We recommend to use this product in our machines. It is offered as a 56% conc. granulate. The solution has more than 50 g/l copper capacity and etching rates of about 30 down to 10 &#181;m/minute. 
>  Set-up: *Dissolve 800g of granulate in 1 litre of water* at 40 °C to obtain 1.4 litres of etching solution. Performance will be best at about 40-50 °C, but other than sodium persulfate, etching can be done even at room temperature. Ferric chloride tends to deposite a mud of copper chloride. This can be overcome by adding small portions of hydrochloric acid to the used (never to the fresh!) liquid.



Και ρωτάω, 800g σε 1 λίτρο νερο?????
Πολλά δεν είναι?

edit: Το σακουλάκι έχει μέσα 250g ......

----------


## manos_3

> Παιδιά μια βοήθεια θέλω για το ferric choride.
> Πήρα ένα σακουλάκι από το Φανό σήμερα που είναι κάτι κίτρινες μπαλίτσες.
> Το χημικό είναι της εταιρίας Bungard στης οποίας το site είδα αυτο:
> 
> 
> 
> Και ρωτάω, 800g σε 1 λίτρο νερο?????
> Πολλά δεν είναι?
> 
> edit: Το σακουλάκι έχει μέσα 250g ......



Αυτός είναι συμπυκνωμένος τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος. Είναι δηλαδή πιο δυνατός. Ρίξε 5-6 μπαλίτσες και ανάλογα τώρα αν βλέπεις ότι δεν αποχαλκώνεται ρίχνεις και άλλες. Το κόλπο είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις ζεστό νερό. Προσοχή όμως!!!Όχι σε κλειστό χώρο, λόγω των ατμών και προσοχή επίσης μην πέσει καμία σταγόνα στα ρούχα σου, γιατί δεν πρόκειται να βγει...

----------


## lunatic

Ευχαριστώ Μάνο!
Θα πάρει ώρα έ? Διάβασα κάτι για 45min - 1ώρα...
Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα δώ.

----------


## manos_3

Κάπου εκεί φίλε.Προσοχή, μην αναπνέεις τον ατμό!!!

----------


## lunatic

θα το κανω σε εξωτερικο χώρο και με μασκα 
μετα από τοσα που διάβασα στο ιντερνετ για τους ατμους αυτους, δεν το ρισκαρω...

----------


## manos_3

Ασφαλώς και όχι. Άντε, καλή αποχάλκωση!!!

----------


## sakiselectronics

kane xrisi PIREX tapsiou pnw se hlektriko mati .
xronos apoxalkoshs 4 min

----------


## maouna

πηρα και γω τις ιδιεσ μπαλιτσες ferric chloride απο το φανο.ποσες να βαλω και σε ποσο νερο???

----------


## kopla

> πηρα και γω τις ιδιεσ μπαλιτσες ferric chloride απο το φανο.ποσες να βαλω και σε ποσο νερο???



Xm,,
Πόσα γραμμαρια και σε τι τιμή ?

----------


## maouna

250gr συνολικα μπαλιτσες. νομιζω 3 η 4 ευρω...την αναλογια θελω να μαθω τωρα ..ποσο νερο και ποσες μπαλιτσες..??

----------


## kopla

Αν μπορείς βαλε μαι φωτό απο τα μπιλακια που αγόρασες, και θα σου πω την αναλογία (Για εξακρίβωση, αν εχουμε τα ίδια). Μαλλον όμως θα ειναι 250γρ σε 500ml νερού.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ

Παιδιά 

Yδροχλωρικό οξύ βάζουμε να καλύψουμε την πλακέτα και ένα πόντο ακόμα αν είναι δυο δεν πειράζει μέσα σε ένα πλαστικό ταπερ μέγεθος όση είναι και η πλακέτα σε ανοιχτό χώρο προσοχή και μακριά από τα λουλούδια της μαμάς και 1% σε αναλογία καθαρό οξυζενέ όσες σταγόνες ρίχνεις τόσο πιο γρήγορα γίνετε μην το παρακάνετε θα χάσετε όλο το κύκλωμα επίσεις πρέπει να κουνάτε την πλακέτα με κάτι όχι μεταλλικό είναι τοξικό και χρειάζεται χειρουργικά γάντια μετά το πετάτε στην τουαλέτα και καθαρίζει και το πουρί.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ

Ένα τσιγάρο ας πούμε δεν κρατάει η αποχάλκωση.

----------


## maouna

αυτεςς ειναι οι μπιλιτσες που αγορασα....πρεπει να ειναι συμπικνωμενη μορφη

----------


## leosedf

Ferric (III) Chloride, ο κλασικός τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος, έχω ξεχάσει τις αναλογίες γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να αποχαλκώσω.

----------


## kopla

Τα σακουλακια Ferric (ή Iron) Chloride3 που εχω και εγώ, είναι 250g. Η συνιστώμενη αναλογία είναι 1:2 δλδ   250γρ σε 500ml νερού.

----------

